# Crufts 2018



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi. A few of us are starting to talk about Crufts, largely on the back of @Sairy qualifying with Holly (yay!). I plan to be there on the Saturday and Sunday.

Now, whoever else is going, I would love if we could meet at some stage - having got to know you all online it would be fun to meet in person where possible. I'm not sure matching pizzle wagons in @Katalyst style is quite the way to go and I'm certainly not sporting a pink carnation and carrying a copy of The Times to make myself recognisable. So. How shall we identify ourselves (for those that want to)? Or do we say we will meet in a particular place at the lunchtime and grab something to eat together? I've never been so I don't know what is practical.

Ideas welcome!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

PF hoodies!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I will definitely be going but no idea which day yet.

The year before last I met up with @Lilylass. We just exchanged photos the day before ..... no good saying I'm in my 40's with a few grey hairs and fat, as it probably described half the people there :Hilarious


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Maybe I should draft a private message with the names of people who are going then in the week before we can post photos. But I have a rubbish eye for faces - I would like something like a visible, recognisable but discreet badge!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone know when Hounds and Terriers Day is ? I've seen different days on-line. If it's sunday that's out for me as it's my DD's Birthday.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I believe it's the Friday.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

You'll recognise me - I'll be the one with a lunatic GSD in tow!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I'd love to go to terrier day this year. Not 100% yet but if OH gets his way with the car shows I'm sure I can squeeze crufts in!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> I believe it's the Friday.


That's when I'd be there ! If anyone wants to meet up for coffee I'd love to.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I will be there all 4 days . Dogless of course on all days except Saturday.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I and the trusty Pizzle-Wagon will be there all four days with any luck.
I've haven't quite established how I'm getting their and back yet but I'll come up with something.
I can recommend a decent hotel near the venue.
I don't drive so taxi'd from there to the NEC and back each day as the service and food were top notch.
I feel like we should all wear a PF sticker stating "PIZZLES AND PROUD!"
I cannot wait!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Katalyst said:


> I and the trusty Pizzle-Wagon will be there all four days with any luck.
> I've haven't quite established how I'm getting their and back yet but I'll come up with something.
> I can recommend a decent hotel near the venue.
> I don't drive so taxi'd from there to the NEC and back each day as the service and food were top notch.
> ...


Could you remind me where you stayed again? I only live 45 mins away, but would ideally like to stay nearer on the Friday night so that I can get there early with Holly on the Saturday. Was the place dog friendly do you know?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Illness prevented me from going last year...so hopefully this year I will be going

So am sure we can all arrange to meet up...

@Pappychi will be there too...I think she is part and parcel of the furniture at Crufts!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

@SusieRainbow , is there any copyright type restriction on us trying to cut and paste the PF dog and cat head logo then printing it on to a sticky label that we could put on a badge or similar? We would all recognise it but it wouldn't be obvious to others.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> @SusieRainbow , is there any copyright type restriction on us trying to cut and paste the PF dog and cat head logo then printing it on to a sticky label that we could put on a badge or similar? We would all recognise it but it wouldn't be obvious to others.


I'll e-mail Mark later and ask, sounds a great idea !


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'll e-mail Mark later and ask, sounds a great idea !


Thank you x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Thank you x


Mark is very happy for us to use the PF logo.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Terrier & hound day is the best day, wooo!
Hopefully cam get it off work next year


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Mark is very happy for us to use the PF logo.


Thank you both so much. Does everybody agree that's a good idea? If so I will try to figure out a way of copying the logo so you can print it on to a sticky label, then stick that on your jacket or on a badge.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Could you remind me where you stayed again? I only live 45 mins away, but would ideally like to stay nearer on the Friday night so that I can get there early with Holly on the Saturday. Was the place dog friendly do you know?


The Kings Arms in Solihull. Dogs were welcome in the bar but I'm not sure about the hotel.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

We'll be there on Thursday (working group). Would definitely be up for meeting people. I managed to catch Tyton this year very briefly at the Tibetan Mastiff ring, I had an eye out for the Pizzle Wagon but didn't see it!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Illness prevented me from going last year...so hopefully this year I will be going
> 
> So am sure we can all arrange to meet up...
> 
> @Pappychi will be there too...I think she is part and parcel of the furniture at Crufts!


Can't even deny it. It's a 100% fact.

I've not missed a best in show in 15 years ​


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm gutted that I'm not going this year. I've set myself a goal to qualify Micheie for 2019 - I might be fantasizing a bit here, but a girl can dream


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

winterrose said:


> I'm gutted that I'm not going this year. I've set myself a goal to qualify Micheie for 2019 - I might be fantasizing a bit here, but a girl can dream


Aww goals are good. What would you enter Micheie into?


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Sairy said:


> Aww goals are good. What would you enter Micheie into?


YKC events probably - maybe agility or HTM. I'm hoping to do some Scruffts heats next year as well


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash is qualified again, but I'm debating attending or not. We're on a Thursday so nice & quiet(ish) compared to BIS day this year, but I haven't given it a great deal of thought yet.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Hopefully I will be there on working and pastoral day but my friend who I hope to go with may want to see the gundogs


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll be there Thursday with Samuel 

Last year was very busy and hectic and I didn't really get a chance to see people i wanted to, or even get round the stalls. Hoping I'll do better this time!


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Woo-hoo a Crufts thread. I'm going next year on the Thursday and Friday. I've got the hotel booked already  I've never been before. Main reason for going is to go to the Discover Dogs bit as I'm thinking of adding another dog next year and am a bit clueless on which breed. Don't think it matters how much research you do if you've never met one in person or know anyone who knows something about the breed. 

As Obie will be staying with my parents while we're away I will have a shopping list of things he wants (mainly tripe, pizzles and other stinky things) to placate him when I get home.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Well I've already said on the other thread but I'll say it again on here. I will most likely be there either Thursday or Friday (working for the boxers and of course elkhounds on Friday ). Would love to meet some of you and happy to go along with badges or whatever. Or I can wear my reaseheath canine society hoodie with my name (Devon) and an elkhound on it. Also happy to show what I look like to people who are going on those days so we can identify each other .

Nothing's set in stone yet however so will know closer to the time. Also get free tickets being a member of ykc, yay!

@Pappychi I trust I could meet you over at the elkhound breed ring?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Well I've already said on the other thread but I'll say it again on here. I will most likely be there either Thursday or Friday (working for the boxers and of course elkhounds on Friday ). Would love to meet some of you and happy to go along with badges or whatever. Or I can wear my reaseheath canine society hoodie with my name (Devon) and an elkhound on it. Also happy to show what I look like to people who are going on those days so we can identify each other .
> 
> Nothing's set in stone yet however so will know closer to the time. Also get free tickets being a member of ykc, yay!
> 
> @Pappychi I trust I could meet you over at the elkhound breed ring?


You've just reminded me I needed to practice my ring craft otherwise someone else might be showing her for me :Hilarious


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Pappychi said:


> You've just reminded me I needed to practice my ring craft otherwise someone else might be showing her for me :Hilarious


Ooh you'll have diva with you? Even better!


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

We've done DD for last few years, been great...not sure what day but will be fun anyway.
What's ther not to love about stroking a Weimies ears


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Ooh you'll have diva with you? Even better!


Yep she's qualified  I may volunteer to do DD as well with her.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Lots of custom made badge companies on-line. You can get 100 for as little as 35.00?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Just bought my ticket for Thursday and very excited. It was a Christmas present to myself :Happy Hope to see some PF'ers there as missed everyone last year 

Just to add I used the TELEGRAPH18 code which knocked about £1.60 ish off the total price (including fees).


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm currently miffed! Work has put a halt on all leave for 2018 until the partners have discussed it, which means my booking of Crufts week off way back the beginning of Nov is now uncertain  

I will fight tooth and nail for it to be reinstated though as I am not a partner therefore shouldn't be subject to the same restrictions they have re how many can be off at once!


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd love to go after enjoying it last year, though not made my mind up if we are this year. It is an amazing experience. I was in awe last year at just how big the event is.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Super excited as booked ages ago but tickets came in today's post! Going on the sunday gundogs and best in show with my youngest daughter. We've never been before and looking forward to lots of shopping! Doggy shopping!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Me and Mrs Bumface are on the Sami, Discover Dogs stand, on Saturday


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Born to Boogie said:


> Me and Mrs Bumface are on the Sami, Discover Dogs stand, on Saturday


I shall try and come over and say hello


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope to be going with a friend, but not sure which day as I want to be there for the rough colllies and my friend may want to go on gun dog day, even tho that will be on the Sunday


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Mark is very happy for us to use the PF logo.


I think that is a great idea. I'll have to watch via the livestreaming again this year. Maybe if I win the lottery lol.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> Me and Mrs Bumface are on the Sami, Discover Dogs stand, on Saturday


I am there on Saturday, must come and say "Hello".


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm doing a super sad because at the moment it looks like I have no lift there or back. I have no idea now how I'm going to make it work which is gutting as I wanted to do all four days again.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Katalyst said:


> I'm doing a super sad because at the moment it looks like I have no lift there or back. I have no idea now how I'm going to make it work which is gutting as I wanted to do all four days again.


Is train not an option? Or would that be too expensive?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Katalyst said:


> I'm doing a super sad because at the moment it looks like I have no lift there or back. I have no idea now how I'm going to make it work which is gutting as I wanted to do all four days again.


Have you got accommodation sorted? Is it just transport that's the issue? Where are you coming from?


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Have you got accommodation sorted? Is it just transport that's the issue? Where are you coming from?


I had but now that I don't know what my plans are, I'm not sure where I am with booking somewhere. 
I'm high Wycombe direction and whilst I'll merrily get a bus anywhere, I don't do trains which is annoying and limiting. Argh.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Katalyst said:


> I had but now that I don't know what my plans are, I'm not sure where I am with booking somewhere.
> I'm high Wycombe direction and whilst I'll merrily get a bus anywhere, I don't do trains which is annoying and limiting. Argh.


Hmm frustrating. Have you tried looking at megabus or other coach services? Or is there anyone from around your neck of the woods who you could hitch a lift with? If you can get to Birmingham then we can put you up at ours if you need somewhere.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Bick and I will be going on saturday toy and utility day. As we are showing we will be mainly based in hall 5 at the italian greyhound ring which if its the same as last year I think is ring 31 although I will have to go and do some shopping it is hard to walk round with a toy breed as they get stood on. If anyone wants to come and meet us once I have entered and we have recieved our passes with ur ring number on I would happily pm them my ring number so it is easier for them to find us. Otherwise you just look for the fattest whingiest smallest italian greyhound you can find and that will be Buck lol. Yes he is one of the smallest being shown but not because he is too small he is the top end of the standard its just like everything else they are breeding them bigger.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I had but now that I don't know what my plans are, I'm not sure where I am with booking somewhere.
> I'm high Wycombe direction and whilst I'll merrily get a bus anywhere, I don't do trains which is annoying and limiting. Argh.


Try getting in touch with ringcraft classes near to you they may be organising coaches to take people to crufts. I haven't got a paper schedule but they often have coach trips advertised in it contact the KC they may be able to tell you.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well with the holidays out of the way now, the next big event of the year is Crufts. It's when I start to focus on whether I'm going or not.

I know I posted a page ago about us being on a Thursday but I'm so torn this year as to whether I want to attend or not. A bigger part of me currently just can't be bothered!  Last year was our first year competing and in a way I feel I accomplished a lifelong dream and don't 'need' to prove anything else. Hmm. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well with the holidays out of the way now, the next big event of the year is Crufts. It's when I start to focus on whether I'm going or not.
> 
> I know I posted a page ago about us being on a Thursday but I'm so torn this year as to whether I want to attend or not. A bigger part of me currently just can't be bothered!  Last year was our first year competing and in a way I feel I accomplished a lifelong dream and don't 'need' to prove anything else. Hmm. Decisions, decisions.


ooh you competed last year, with cash? What in? That is a great accomplishment!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks like I am still going on the Friday with uni. I really one year want to go down on my own/with friends and stay for 2-3 days. We would get the train down I imagine (don't think anyone would want to give us a lift to Birmingham). I know you have to book hotels near the NEC way in advance though. So wont be this years. 2019 maybe


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Boxerluver30 said:


> ooh you competed last year, with cash? What in? That is a great accomplishment!


In his breed classes 










It was a great accomplishment and a lifelong childhood dream of mine too. Really never imagined myself competing with my own dog.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I really want to go might see if any other local dog walkers are going and share transport, I've never been always wanted to but hate driving long distance when I don't know where I'm goin. 
If I do go it will be either Saturday or Sunday which groups are on those days please?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Tillystar said:


> I really want to go might see if any other local dog walkers are going and share transport, I've never been always wanted to but hate driving long distance when I don't know where I'm goin.
> If I do go it will be either Saturday or Sunday which groups are on those days please?


Thursday working and pastoral
Friday terrier and hound
Saturday utility and toy
Sunday gundogs


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I ummed and ahhed for ages about going again this year then panicked because I thought I'd left it too long but I checked the nearby Premier Inn a couple of weeks back and they still had rooms so I got myself booked in.



Tillystar said:


> If I do go it will be either Saturday or Sunday which groups are on those days please?


Saturday is Toy and Utility, Sunday is Gundogs.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Think it will be the Saturday then as TT are in the utility group  could possibly go with Tillys groomer too she's did invite me to go with her she's got Lowchen


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well with the holidays out of the way now, the next big event of the year is Crufts. It's when I start to focus on whether I'm going or not.
> 
> I know I posted a page ago about us being on a Thursday but I'm so torn this year as to whether I want to attend or not. A bigger part of me currently just can't be bothered!  Last year was our first year competing and in a way I feel I accomplished a lifelong dream and don't 'need' to prove anything else. Hmm. Decisions, decisions.


I know what you mean. I enjoyed being there last year, but also feel a wee bit of a cheat as Sam was still a pup. (mind you I feel a wee bit better that he would have qualified for this year anyway from other results not just from 'winning' his class at Crufts by virtue of being the only one in it!!). I think I'll go this year as I want to have a bash at him competing now he's a 'grownup' but not sure I'll pursue his show career too much further (way too stressful on me; let alone not being his favourite activity!).

I hope to see you there this time, if you do decide to go


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I know what you mean. I enjoyed being there last year, but also feel a wee bit of a cheat as Sam was still a pup. (mind you I feel a wee bit better that he would have qualified for this year anyway from other results not just from 'winning' his class at Crufts by virtue of being the only one in it!!). I think I'll go this year as I want to have a bash at him competing now he's a 'grownup' but not sure I'll pursue his show career too much further (way too stressful on me; let alone not being his favourite activity!).
> 
> I hope to see you there this time, if you do decide to go


I can't believe we were in the same ring and close by on the benches but never saw each other 

I understand what you mean about it being stressful, although I DO cheat and get someone else to handle Cash for me!  I just hate the hoards of people watching at Crufts. At least at other shows we attend throughout the year we barely have anyone else but our own crowd watching which is not so bad.

I kind of like the socialising with other bred peeps at Crufts and kind of feel I miss out when I don't attend, but I don't know. It's not particularly Cash's fave thing to do either.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I can't believe we were in the same ring and close by on the benches but never saw each other
> .


I think part of the problem was that I had Paul there with the buggy, so it was very difficult to move around at all. I think it will just be me this year so I'll be a bit more mobile (partly less busy and partly no big buggy to squeeze through gaps). so hope to do a bit more wandering - chatting and shopping - than I managed last year.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Crufts for me is all about the shopping  and sooooo grateful it’s only 20 mins away on the train !


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I am still planning to be there all 4 days (on the Saturday holly will be with me). I live about 45 minutes away so not too bad.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Crufts for me is all about the shopping  and sooooo grateful it's only 20 mins away on the train !


@Westie Mum you must live very close to me! I'm about 20ish minutes away by car (traffic dependant)!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

fernlady said:


> @Westie Mum you must live very close to me! I'm about 20ish minutes away by car (traffic dependant)!


Hubby just said 'don't be daft, it's 30 mins'!!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> @Westie Mum you must live very close to me! I'm about 20ish minutes away by car (traffic dependant)!


Not far away from you I don't think, I'm in Rugby.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm hoping that I'll be able to take the train up for the Saturday and meet my friend at the train station


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Not far away from you I don't think, I'm in Rugby.


@Westie Mum I'm in Hinckley!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> @Westie Mum I'm in Hinckley!


Very close by then ..... probably why we both like the same holidays, nothing like where we live lol


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Very close by then ..... probably why we both like the same holidays, nothing like where we live lol


Lol! Hinckley/Norfolk, Hinckley/Norfolk!!!!! It's a no brainer!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm doing all 4 days again - can't wait, I love Cruftsmas! I'm grooming for my friend on one of the days, as she's competing in the Agility (think it's Friday), so we can just shop and watch stuff in the main arena for the other 3 days. We usual stay in a hotel, but are trying camping this year - it's cheaper and hopefully a bit easier with having all 11 dogs with us


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

tantrumbean said:


> I'm doing all 4 days again - can't wait, I love Cruftsmas! I'm grooming for my friend on one of the days, as she's competing in the Agility (think it's Friday), so we can just shop and watch stuff in the main arena for the other 3 days. We usual stay in a hotel, but are trying camping this year - it's cheaper and hopefully a bit easier with having all 11 dogs with us


Oooh where are you camping? We are booked on to Somers Wood!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

8 weeks and 2 days till it starts 

Not sure what to do this year. I usually take an empty suitcase with me, check it in at the luggage cloakroom and then dump my shopping in it, saves carrying it ! 

But ..... I went to the NEC in the summer (after the Manchester arena bomb) and they had security barriers up checking everyone’s bags etc before going in. 

Not sure how odd I’ll look with an empty suitcase 

Might buy a shopping trolley but they hold so much less than a large suitcase. What does everyone else use ?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> 8 weeks and 2 days till it starts
> 
> Not sure what to do this year. I usually take an empty suitcase with me, check it in at the luggage cloakroom and then dump my shopping in it, saves carrying it !
> 
> ...


I bought a shopping trolley with a built in seat last year, very handy !


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

@Westie Mum I think it's pretty normal at Crusts for people to have suitcases. I suppose they might want to search it, but if it's empty should be a quick look and you'll be on your way?

I would like a shopping trolley with a seat, so I don' need to hover and be on my wits to get a seat at the breed ring!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> I bought a shopping trolley with a built in seat last year, very handy !


Just cross posted with you, where?!!

ETA dammit, meant to ask where did you get the trolley?


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks like I may be getting the train down now, either by myself or with friends. Don't think we are doing a uni trip. Getting membership wristband from ykc to get in so at least don't have to worry about that cost (it's free). Will have to check train costs/times soon. It will be on the Friday and if I'm on my own I'm definetly up for meet ups with anyone!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Westie Mum I wouldn't worry i'm sure there a a lot of people who do the same and it won't take them long to check over an empty suitecase

I won't be going this year - but maybe next


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Just cross posted with you, where?!!
> 
> ETA dammit, meant to ask where did you get the trolley?


https://www.amazon.co.uk/NRS-Health...29&sr=8-3&keywords=shopping+trolley+with+seat


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

That looks great, last year I bought scissors so I just took a small backpack, knew I wouldn't have much shopping money left over!

This year though I have no big buys, so I'm free to browse!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Biffo said:


> @Westie Mum I think it's pretty normal at Crusts for people to have suitcases. I suppose they might want to search it, but if it's empty should be a quick look and you'll be on your way?
> 
> I would like a shopping trolley with a seat, so I don' need to hover and be on my wits to get a seat at the breed ring!





Fleur said:


> @Westie Mum I wouldn't worry i'm sure there a a lot of people who do the same and it won't take them long to check over an empty suitecase
> 
> I won't be going this year - but maybe next


Might just do the normal then and see what happens. Just wasn't sure if it would look odd to the security guys. Didn't fancy a full body search lol



SusieRainbow said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/NRS-Health...29&sr=8-3&keywords=shopping+trolley+with+seat


You must have a tiny bum, I'd only get one cheek on there :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> Oooh where are you camping? We are booked on to Somers Wood!


Apparently, we are at Chapel Lane - no idea where that is and what it's like, but friends have been using it for Crufts for the past few years, so hopefully they'll cope with us and the mutts!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I’m just trying to send off my entry :Nailbiting


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I'm just trying to send off my entry :Nailbiting


Nothing like last minute nerves lol I had to wait till closing day last year as we were relying on a result at Manchester


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I sent off my entry around Christmas. Had to send a picture and blurb about Holly to go into Dog Training Weekly. Getting nervous now.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

@Sairy, when is Holly being shown? I'll try and catch parts of Crufts on TV.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm definitely there on the Saturday, & also possibly on the Thursday but that will be with work so I'll probably just window shop & then buy what I want on the Saturday.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

FeelTheBern said:


> @Sairy, when is Holly being shown? I'll try and catch parts of Crufts on TV.


We're there on the Saturday. She's not being shown in a breed class though - we're taking part in the grand final of the Kennel Club Good Citizens pre-begginers obedience stakes. Not sure if any will be shown on TV, but the wife will be there taking pics and potentially filming. If anyone wants to see us we'll be in the good citizens ring. Try not to judge though - I have no idea what Holly's going to do in that environment so I could be walking around with a paper bag on my head lol! :Bag


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Nothing like last minute nerves lol I had to wait till closing day last year as we were relying on a result at Manchester


I haven't been to ringcraft in ages


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

We are going on Friday for definite now.

@Pappychi I will be coming over to the elkhound breed ring and looking out for you hopefully

@Sairy shame I won't be there on Saturday to see you, hope your wife takes some good pics/videos of you two


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> We are going on Friday for definite now.
> 
> @Pappychi I will be coming over to the elkhound breed ring and looking out for you hopefully
> 
> @Sairy shame I won't be there on Saturday to see you, hope your wife takes some good pics/videos of you two


I will deffo be there Friday too. @Pappychi I shall be seeking you out


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sairy said:


> I will deffo be there Friday too. @Pappychi I shall be seeking you out


Ooh cool, would love to meet up then if you can


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Ooh cool, would love to meet up then if you can


Yeah sure. I am going to be watching the team obedience and cheering on the Midlands team, but definitely up for a meet-up


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Ooh cool, would love to meet up then if you can


I was planning on trying to capture the petforums logo and putting an image here (I'm not very techie) so people could maybe print it on to a badge so we can recognise each other. Do you think that's worth a shot?


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> I was planning on trying to capture the petforums logo and putting an image here (I'm not very techie) so people could maybe print it on to a badge so we can recognise each other. Do you think that's worth a shot?


Yeah I'm up for that. Like I said I'll probably also be wearing my reaseheath canine society hoodie


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

We're having last minute entry issues :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've reluctantly entered. Will likely not end up going but at least I can still change my mind up to the big day


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I've been on the Crufts website looking at the shopping.

Has anyone had scissors or clipper blades sharpened at Crufts?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Biffo said:


> I've been on the Crufts website looking at the shopping.
> 
> Has anyone had scissors or clipper blades sharpened at Crufts?


I'm thinking of buying some scissors while I'm there I'm guessing they have a huge selection!

How much shopping money does everyone usually take? I just know I'm going to get carried away and get in trouble with the OH :Nailbiting


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> I'm thinking of buying some scissors while I'm there I'm guessing they have a huge selection!
> 
> How much shopping money does everyone usually take? I just know I'm going to get carried away and get in trouble with the OH :Nailbiting


My first time i spent about 500.00!!! The last few years about 250.00 but I stock up on food as it's normally on offer.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

AmyRedd said:


> I'm thinking of buying some scissors while I'm there I'm guessing they have a huge selection!
> 
> How much shopping money does everyone usually take? I just know I'm going to get carried away and get in trouble with the OH :Nailbiting


£100-200 usually and my card. I get in trouble with the parents, I don't care though. One of the best bits of crufts is the shopping!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

fernlady said:


> My first time i spent about 500.00!!! The last few years about 250.00 but I stock up on food as it's normally on offer.





Boxerluver30 said:


> £100-200 usually and my card. I get in trouble with the parents, I don't care though. One of the best bits of crufts is the shopping!


£500! It's my first time as well so I have a feeling I'll go a bit nuts!

Was thinking around £200 but OH is coming with me so I imagine he'll try to talk me out of buying everything


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

_I can't go..._


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

AmyRedd said:


> £500! It's my first time as well so I have a feeling I'll go a bit nuts!
> 
> Was thinking around £200 but OH is coming with me so I imagine he'll try to talk me out of buying everything


Same here when my mum came with me, I go on my own now or with friends so I can spend all I want


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

My spend has gone up each year that I've been going. 
First year I spent about 100 quid and went for a day.

The second year was closer to 400 but I bought a ton of training stuff, collars, harnesses, chews and treats but I went for all four days. 

This year, assuming I can get myself there because my lift dropped out, I am going for all four days and taking a shopping list and a credit card :Hilarious


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

fernlady said:


> My first time i spent about 500.00!!! The last few years about 250.00 but I stock up on food as it's normally on offer.


I'm curious now, what on earth did you spend £500 on?


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Boxerluver30 said:


> I'm curious now, what on earth did you spend £500 on?


I can't answer for Fernlady but I bought about 20kgs of natural chews, dog coats, new collars, new leads, flashy light up collars, training equipment like balance pads, a weigh vest for Logan (which didn't fit him :Shifty ), weigh pull harnesses, claw flippers, training treats, a bite pillow and a ton of toys and some supplements.

It adds up bloody fast but the treats and chews lasted about 4 months, the supplements have only just run out and most of the toys are still going strong as are the collars and flashy lights.

It's saved me a fortune in the long run.
This year I know I need to buy more pizzles.

I ALWAYS need more pizzles.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Also bare in mind that if you can't take your own, food and drink is heinously expensive. Expect to spend £20 a day on simply existing.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Katalyst said:


> I can't answer for Fernlady but I bought about 20kgs of natural chews, dog coats, new collars, new leads, flashy light up collars, training equipment like balance pads, a weigh vets for Logan (which didn't fit him :Shifty ), weigh pull harnesses, claw flippers, training treats, a bite pillow and a ton of toys and some supplements.
> 
> It adds up bloody fast but the treats and chews lasted about 4 months, the supplements have only just run out and most of the toys are still going strong as are the collars and flashy lights.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell I can see why some people reccomend taking suitcases now :Hilarious


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> I can see why some people reccomend taking suitcases


No, no, no. You need a PIZZLE WAGON!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Bloody hell I can see why some people reccomend taking suitcases now :Hilarious


ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY PIZZLE-WAGON!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Good heavens!! I'm hoping my spending power will be limited by the fact I am travelling by train and will have to carry back anything I buy. I don't think I have ever spent £500 in a day (except when I bought the actual dogs that is!) I'll bring my cash cards but I am thinking more in the region of £50 tops. Will let you know if i stick to budget when i get back!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

tabelmabel said:


> Good heavens!! I'm hoping my spending power will be limited by the fact I am travelling by train and will have to carry back anything I buy. I don't think I have ever spent £500 in a day (except when I bought the actual dogs that is!) I'll bring my cash cards but I am thinking more in the region of £50 tops. Will let you know if i stick to budget when i get back!


All I shall say is this:

Good luck.

(And take a credit card)


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> No, no, no. You need a PIZZLE WAGON!





Katalyst said:


> ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY PIZZLE-WAGON!


I have to ask now what is the pizzle wagon? :Hilarious


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

tabelmabel said:


> Good heavens!! I'm hoping my spending power will be limited by the fact I am travelling by train and will have to carry back anything I buy.


I went on the train last year and managed to spend in the region of £200 over two days...


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol thanks for the advice @Katalyst!

Wtf is a pizzle wagon?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I am only there one day - and I'm not planning on taking a suitcase OR a pizzle wagon whatever that is


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> what is the pizzle wagon? :Hilarious


@Katalyst will explain!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> Lol thanks for the advice @Katalyst!
> 
> Wtf is a pizzle wagon?


This thread might give you a clue. I shall leave it to @Katalyst to show you the final masterpiece 

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/prepare-to-pee-yourselves-at-my-idiocy.441955/


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

kittih said:


> This thread might give you a clue. I shall leave it to @Katalyst to show you the final masterpiece
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/prepare-to-pee-yourselves-at-my-idiocy.441955/


I forgot all about this thread :Hilarious:Hilarious

I also realise that my first year I went for two days and not one. 
I have a brain like a packet of crisps... a little salty and full of crumbs.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Just looked at the thread, do you have the same one this year @Katalyst ?

If so if I see you there I will most likely pee myself laughing LOL


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

*whistles*


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Cheers @kittih! I already have a pizzle wagon!! And I will take it with me and buy pizzles galore!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Just looked at the thread, do you have the same one this year @Katalyst ?
> 
> If so if I see you there I will most likely pee myself laughing LOL


Again assuming I can get there, i shall be there with my trusty Pizzle-Wagon all four days. I hope this year to have a flag. 
If you see me, don't be afraid to stop me and say hello... just don't be offended if you have to explain who you are or who your dog(s) is.... I have a brain like a sieve.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I’m just going to use my OH to carry everything :Angelic

That’s if he lets me buy anything! I have a feeling I’ll be returning with friends next time so I can spend unhindered!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> Cheers @kittih! I already have a pizzle wagon!! And I will take it with me and buy pizzles galore!


It's obligatory to pimp your wagon with pizzle or bull themed decorations by the way


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

AmyRedd said:


> I'm thinking of buying some scissors while I'm there I'm guessing they have a huge selection!
> 
> How much shopping money does everyone usually take? I just know I'm going to get carried away and get in trouble with the OH :Nailbiting


There are tons of places selling grooming equipment. I only went to Christies last year as I knew roughly what I wanted, I just wanted to try them in my hand before I bought them. They had a good offer so I ended up buying 2 pairs. They have all ranges - £30 to £300. I'll have a browse and lust after the scissors but I cant get any, I really don't need any.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@Katalyst do you remember last year how that woman suggested that you might be using the pizzles for your own...errr...enjoyment?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The first year I took £100 and spent it all in more or less the first hall. Second year I upped it to £250 and spent every last bit but it went further. Third year I was showing Cash and had limited shopping time so spent around £80ish but managed to get quite a good haul considering.

£300 would be my average spending money, but as others have said, it's so easy to spend more as every stall you come across you feel you need what they're selling even if you don't :Hilarious


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't really have a budget this year, as in there is nothing I'm really looking to buy, and we take our own food because I'm greedy, so hoping this year I won't spend too much...

Would like a balance/wobble board though. And natural treats.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Biffo said:


> I don't really have a budget this year, as in there is nothing I'm really looking to buy, and we take our own food because I'm greedy, so hoping this year I won't spend too much...
> 
> Would like a balance/wobble board though. And natural treats.


We always take our own food/drinks too. Although @Pappychi posted a pic of some amazing looking nachos last year that I need to try!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Hope you get your lift sorted @Katalyst

If anyone missed the other post @Katalyst was asking very nicely if anyone is coming from M40 direction. (I think it was M40, possibly M4?)

@Dogloverlou it's the queues that get me, my OH usually wander off to buy coffee and things but we only go for the day and I hate missing anything!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Hope you get your lift sorted @Katalyst
> 
> If anyone missed the other post @Katalyst was asking very nicely if anyone is coming from M40 direction. (I think it was M40, possibly M4?)
> 
> @Dogloverlou it's the queues that get me, my OH usually wander off to buy coffee and things but we only go for the day and I hate missing anything!


Sorry @Katalyst we're coming via the A14 and M6 and even If I could pick you up I wouldn't be able to as I'm having to travel in my dad's 3 door Corsa with Cash in the back seat! It's a total pain.

That's if I end up going anyway....I'm not convinced I will at this point.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Now that I've seen @Katalyst pizzle wagon I've got an image in my mind of her being an old lady :Hilarious. When I'm quite sure she's not (or is she :Woot)


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Sairy said:


> @Katalyst do you remember last year how that woman suggested that you might be using the pizzles for your own...errr...enjoyment?


Oh god, I had bleached that from my memory until you brought it up again :Vomit
It's a rare thing for me to be rendered speechless but she managed....



Biffo said:


> Hope you get your lift sorted @Katalyst
> 
> If anyone missed the other post @Katalyst was asking very nicely if anyone is coming from M40 direction. (I think it was M40, possibly M4?)
> 
> @Dogloverlou it's the queues that get me, my OH usually wander off to buy coffee and things but we only go for the day and I hate missing anything!


Many thanks! I've managed to wrangle us a lift home but not there yet 



Boxerluver30 said:


> Now that I've seen @Katalyst pizzle wagon I've got an image in my mind of her being an old lady :Hilarious. When I'm quite sure she's not (or is she :Woot)


Whilst it may be true that I awaken each day and grumble and groan about how I feel 78, please rest assured that I am in fact only 31.

....and just look 78.....


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Boxerluver30 said:


> I'm curious now, what on earth did you spend £500 on?












On top of this were several Nina Ottosson games & about 6 months worth of food!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I go for just the day and spend about £250-£300 (travel alone by train!).

OH cant stand shopping anyway and isn't any good in crowds so i think he feels bad I am forced to struggle on my own so always says "buy as much as you like" - his way of offloading the guilt he feels.

Me: am happy to go alone, spend whatever i like anyway and get to spend hours and hours walking round having a good look at everything with no one moaning they are tired, or fed up.

I do a little shopping in the morning, stop for breakfast, then a bit more shopping/vewing the show rings, then stop for lunch, then a trip round discover dogs and a bit more shopping in the afternoon, with a few pit stops for coffee's and bucket loads of water .... it gets incredible hot in there and shopping always makes me starving hungry! I think i spent at least £30-£40 on food and drinks.

My trusty old battered suitacase (that now stinks of fish) comes with me and i ram it FULL to the brim, going back to the cloakroom several times throughout the day and then i usually hit fish4dogs last and wrap those bags round the handle of my suitcase lol

Yep, im like a proper old stinky bag lady on the way home!

I think it was last year, or maybe the year before, a nice young lad offered to help me off the train with the suitcase, thinking i was coming back from birmingham airport off my holidays, thinking my case would contain light flipflops etc - even he had to put a bit of effort in lifting it off :Hilarious

This year i am putting in an order to the 'natural treat man' before i go to Crufts. I brought like 10kg of treats last year just from him ..... his prices at Crufts are exactly the same as buying online so all you save is the fiver delivery! im not lugging all that back to save a fiver :Wideyed

We have one bag of fish4dogs fish skins left from last year's haul, which we are just about to open, so almost lasts me the year, with a few zooplus orders for hard chews throughout the year.

Edited to add: this was last years https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...ng-crufts-2017.434404/page-20#post-1064800333

and the year befores https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/10-13-march-2016.418744/page-26#post-1064485437


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

hehe - I think last year I manged to spend the princely sum of about £5 for some chips at lunchtime. didn't buy a thing!!

This year..... I won't have OH to worry about... but may have to drag Sam around all the stalls... will have to see. I don't think I NEED anything.... but may be tempted....


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I go for just the day and spend about £250-£300 (travel alone by train!).
> 
> OH cant stand shopping anyway and isn't any good in crowds so i think he feels bad I am forced to struggle on my own so always says "buy as much as you like" - his way of offloading the guilt he feels.
> 
> ...


Who's the natural treat man @Westie Mum? Zooplus seems to be permenantly sold out of the various chews I get for Isla so it looks like I need to find another good supplier.

Any suggestions anyone else?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I don't think I NEED anything....


It's not a case of any of us actually NEEDING anything lol ..... but to be fair, there are some serious savings to be had over things you buy during the year anyway.

Like fish skins - Poppy is so damn fussy she will only eat the fish4dogs ones. They are like £53.00 for 2kg to buy online but at Crufts they are £25.00 for 2kg.

Although this year i will also be visiting Sea Treats as the lovely @Firedog brought Lucy some Sea Treats flatties (similar to the fish4dogs skinny strips) and Miss Fussy Pants Poppy has actually eaten them and enjoyed them :Joyful much to the annoyance of Miss I Dont Like To Share Lucy :Hilarious

Still hoping to go on the Friday for terrier day but so much going on at work I doubt I will be able to get the day off so more likely i'll be going on the Saturday. 4 and a bit weeks to go


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Who's the natural treat man @Westie Mum? Zooplus seems to be permenantly sold out of the various chews I get for Isla so it looks like I need to find another good supplier.
> 
> Any suggestions anyone else?


http://www.natural-treats.co.uk/

Edited to add: we buy from him the dried venison, veal strips, pizzles and sausages. But noted the last time i looked he is also selling imported rabbits ears and a few other bits than he is sourcing in from EU, so i dare say the same supplier as Zooplus, so ill order some of those from him next time too.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I didn't go to Discover Dogs last year at all, I went on the Sunday and it was so packed, I didn't bother. I usually go to see the Irish Wolfhounds, and OH likes the PBGV. Last year I was on my own and took the train, and I got a migraine mid way through the day so left about 4pm after the Russian judging had finished. I am so excited about this year! We'll be going to see the Rotts this year too at discover dogs. And maybe at the judging ring if they aren't too far way, I'm thinking we could maybe have a short coated dog at some point in the future.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Love your spending report there @Tyton! Just shows it is possible!!

We are travelling down on the Saturday but only have tickets for the Sunday. And now I'm a bit worried that is the busiest day and not a great choice for our first time?

We come home the Monday and have got Best in Show tickets too.

When we travel down on the Saturday, our idea was to spend some time in Birmingham itself. Our train tickets take us right to NEC. And our hotel is there.

Are we better to go to our hotel first do you think and check in, then is it easy to get to city centre Birmingham by bus or train
Or would we be better to get off the train closest to the city centre and then travel to the hotel later on?

I saw a post mentioned how packed the trains are and i am a bit worried we won't be able to get between the city centre and NEC as easily as I had hoped.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

tabelmabel said:


> Love your spending report there @Tyton! Just shows it is possible!!
> 
> We are travelling down on the Saturday but only have tickets for the Sunday. And now I'm a bit worried that is the busiest day and not a great choice for our first time?
> 
> ...


The trains running from NEC to New Street (city centre) are very regular. You won't have any issues.

I went to the flower show with my mum and we missed the NEC stop as we were chatting. Got off at New Street and literally walked to another platform and got on another train going back to NEC.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Cheers @Westie Mum! Is NEC stop before new st then?

If so, would make sense for us to stop at hotel first. And our tickets only go to NEC anyway. So we will have to alight if NEC station is first. We are coming from the North


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

tabelmabel said:


> Cheers @Westie Mum! Is NEC stop before new st then?
> 
> If so, would make sense for us to stop at hotel first. And our tickets only go to NEC anyway. So we will have to alight if NEC station is first. We are coming from the North


I think if you are coming from the north then New Street would be before NEC. I am going across and up ever so slightly so the NEC is before New Street for me.

Useful map of Virgin Train stops here (if you are going on Virgin) https://www.virgintrains.co.uk/stations-destinations

Edited to add: NEC is Birmingham International station .... and on the Sunday there are 6 trains running each hour, each way, so not long to wait if you miss one !


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks @Westie Mum! That is really helpful. Yes it looks like New st is first as we are coming on the blue line from Edinburgh. I think we might check out the hotel first and get checked in before setting out again. It's actually quicker to get to London from Edinburgh than to Birmingham. It's over 5 hrs but luckily it's a direct train so we'll see how we feel when we arrive. Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## loganberry (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm going on the Friday, it's Hound day so I plan on watching the Borzoi judging, won't spend a lot as apart from some fish treats from Sea Treats and some Odour kill from Animal Health I don't need anything. Yrs ago you used to be able to get loads of free samples but it's changed an awful lot over the yrs. I won't go on the weekend as it gets so crowded you can barely move.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

tabelmabel said:


> Thanks @Westie Mum! That is really helpful. Yes it looks like New st is first as we are coming on the blue line from Edinburgh. I think we might check out the hotel first and get checked in before setting out again. It's actually quicker to get to London from Edinburgh than to Birmingham. It's over 5 hrs but luckily it's a direct train so we'll see how we feel when we arrive. Really looking forward to it!!


Sounds wise, it's a super short train journey back to New Street and only costs a couple of quid and saves dragging your case etc round with you.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I've received my information through today. I will be in hall 3 and the parade starts in the good citizens ring at 9am. Judging commences at 9:15am and I am second on so will probably be on at about 9:20. Stays will be after the last person has been on, followed by presentation.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Is anyone showing / competing on Thursday? If so I will come and cheer you on.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Sairy said:


> I've received my information through today. I will be in hall 3 and the parade starts in the good citizens ring at 9am. Judging commences at 9:15am and I am sending on so will probably be on at about 9:20. Stays will be after the last person has been on, followed by presentation.


Which day?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Thanks @Westie Mum! That is really helpful. Yes it looks like New st is first as we are coming on the blue line from Edinburgh. I think we might check out the hotel first and get checked in before setting out again. It's actually quicker to get to London from Edinburgh than to Birmingham. It's over 5 hrs but luckily it's a direct train so we'll see how we feel when we arrive. Really looking forward to it!!


@tabelmabel do you know about Resort World at the NEC?
https://www.resortsworldbirmingham.co.uk


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Have any if you guys ever used National Express coaches to get to the NEC? If so, how far away did it drop you?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Biffo said:


> Which day?


Saturday


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

fernlady said:


> @tabelmabel do you know about Resort World at the NEC?
> https://www.resortsworldbirmingham.co.uk


Hi no I don't know anything much about Birmingham but this looks like my kind of place! Thanks!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Katalyst said:


> Have any if you guys ever used National Express coaches to get to the NEC? If so, how far away did it drop you?


Not sure if they go right to the NEC or if they drop at the airport and you use the free air shuttle train thing to get to the train station - they run every few minutes and only takes a minute or two. Then a short 2 min walk from the station to NEC.

It's not stressful - when I fly out to see my grandbabies I go on the train to Birmingham if OH isn't coming/he's at work and then jump on a shuttle train to get to the airport.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

fernlady said:


> @tabelmabel do you know about Resort World at the NEC?
> https://www.resortsworldbirmingham.co.uk


It's an outlet like McArthur Glen. It would save you going into Birmingham (unless you want to of course) & all on the NEC site.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Sounds wise, it's a super short train journey back to New Street and only costs a couple of quid and saves dragging your case etc round with you.


Won't have any case to drag now I know I just need my trusty shopping trolly!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh that sounds much handier @fernlady! Are you in Scotland too then - i think McArthur glen changed its name? If you mean the place in Livingston?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

kittih said:


> Is anyone showing / competing on Thursday? If so I will come and cheer you on.


Samuel and I are  hall 5 but first thing so probably done not long after 9am lol


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Tyton said:


> Samuel and I are  hall 5 but first thing so probably done not long after 9am lol


Not sure I will be that early but if I am I will be in the sidelines cheering


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Sairy said:


> Saturday


Ahh, we're just going on the Thursday so I'll miss you.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Oh that sounds much handier @fernlady! Are you in Scotland too then - i think McArthur glen changed its name? If you mean the place in Livingston?


@tabelmabel no I'm in Leicestershire, 30mins from the NEC.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

So ...... I have provisionally booked the Friday off work so I can swoon over the Westie’s and my head is telling me I should go on the Saturday too ! 

Thinking I could take it a bit easier on the Friday, spend more time watching the breed rings and do discovery dogs properly (it’s too packed on Saturdays!) and then a bit of shopping in the afternoon. 

Then go back on Saturday for the rest of the shopping. 

Maybe splitting it between two days would mean I won’t half kill myself trying to get my shopping home ..... just not sure my feet can take two days!


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm looking forward to coming to crufts this year as never been before plus I only live 45 mins away, unsure what day to visit as I would like to buy dog treats, food, toys, grooming combs brushes a few sprays hoping to get a drier as well.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Just booked my tickets to crufts this year!! Going with my mum for a bit of mother/daughter time  OH ummed about coming but he's not too keen on all the shopping so decided against it. Plus it makes it easier as don't have to ask anyone to look after Teds for the day!

We're going on the Saturday. Wanted to go on the Friday for the hounds but can't get the time off work and Saturday works best with organising the dogs. We've been a couple of times in the past but not for a few years now! I'm prepared for it to be BUSY! 

Don't think I can afford to spend a fortune but I'm so bad at buying for the animals - I always like to buy them new things


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nicholas86 said:


> I'm looking forward to coming to crufts this year as never been before plus I only live 45 mins away, unsure what day to visit as I would like to buy dog treats, food, toys, grooming combs brushes a few sprays hoping to get a drier as well.


If your not bothered what day you want to go, Thursday is much quieter for shopping.


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

ohh, I wish I was going now but alas with ££££ vet visits the last few weeks I’m going to give it a miss this year. Last time I dragged my friend and my dad but both were slightly underwhelmed and not up for my shopping plans  next time I am going on my own with a trolley.

Not sure if this helps anyone but when I went two years back it was slightly cheaper to park in the station car park. Wasn’t too far to walk if I remember rightly.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

ladyisla said:


> ohh, I wish I was going now but alas with ££££ vet visits the last few weeks I'm going to give it a miss this year. Last time I dragged my friend and my dad but both were slightly underwhelmed and not up for my shopping plans  next time I am going on my own with a trolley.
> 
> Not sure if this helps anyone but when I went two years back it was slightly cheaper to park in the station car park. Wasn't too far to walk if I remember rightly.


Looks like its the same price now. £12


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I have been working on the forum logo for any Crufts visitors to print on to a label if you want to be able for us to identify each other. It didn't format well so I have done a little bit of work tidying up the lines. I hope it works for everyone, my IT skills are somewhat rusty.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> View attachment 344884
> I have been working on the forum logo for any Crufts visitors to print on to a label if you want to be able for us to identify each other. It didn't format well so I have done a little bit of work tidying up the lines. I hope it works for everyone, my IT skills are somewhat rusty.


That didn't work so well, I sort of hoped it would be a downloadable file. If anyone wants a file, feel free to pm me and I will email it to you. Sorry folks!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

People may just have to recognise me by being the person on the other end of a lead to Samuel; most folks probably know him well enough  

Just had the good news that TM judging is a 'late start' so not til 10am - might get a lie in and be able to leave it till the 0530 ferry now !!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

@Katalyst have you managed to sort out getting to crufts yet?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> So ...... I have provisionally booked the Friday off work so I can swoon over the Westie's and my head is telling me I should go on the Saturday too !
> 
> Thinking I could take it a bit easier on the Friday, spend more time watching the breed rings and do discovery dogs properly (it's too packed on Saturdays!) and then a bit of shopping in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


If you come back on Saturday you can say " Hello" to Pebbles.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Firedog said:


> If you come back on Saturday you can say " Hello" to Pebbles.


And hi to Holly.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> View attachment 344884
> I have been working on the forum logo for any Crufts visitors to print on to a label if you want to be able for us to identify each other. It didn't format well so I have done a little bit of work tidying up the lines. I hope it works for everyone, my IT skills are somewhat rusty.





JoanneF said:


> That didn't work so well, I sort of hoped it would be a downloadable file. If anyone wants a file, feel free to pm me and I will email it to you. Sorry folks!


Is this any better ?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> If you come back on Saturday you can say " Hello" to Pebbles.





Sairy said:


> And hi to Holly.


Most definitely!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually might be easier for everyone to work out meeting up if they reply/quote to which day they are going. 

So .........


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Thursday ?


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I'll be there on Friday


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Friday ?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Saturday ?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sunday ?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Is this any better ?
> 
> View attachment 344916


Oh yes, much better.

Ok guys, you should just be able to save that image and print it to a sticky label which will probably fall off your clothes but if you stick it on a badge (which you can probably get at stationery shops) you can now identify each other!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Tyton said:


> People may just have to recognise me by being the person on the other end of a lead to Samuel; most folks probably know him well enough
> 
> Just had the good news that TM judging is a 'late start' so not til 10am - might get a lie in and be able to leave it till the 0530 ferry now !!


We might make it in time to watch you guys in the ring then!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll be there Friday, bright & early with my navy/white polka dot shopping trolley!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Friday ?


Mee!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Saturday ?


Also me (avec Holly)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Mee!


And me

(If everyone replies to the last named day post on which they are going, we should get a complete list for each day, if that makes sense)


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Mee!


Where will you be @Sairy, I'll look out for you x


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Also me (avec Holly)


And me (avec no-one cause mine are far too naughty to show at Crufts lol)


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Friday ?


Me!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> And me (avec no-one cause mine are far too naughty to show at Crufts lol)


Will you just be wandering @Westie Mum?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> I'll be there Friday, bright & early with my navy/white polka dot shopping trolley!


Hey let me know if you've got time for a coffee. Probably only right we meet if we keep sleeping in the same beds at different places :Hilarious

I'll be joining the trolley crew this year aswell :Shamefullyembarrased I normally take my suitcase as it holds more but a bit concerned on the security they'll have now but also my neck/shoulder has only just got better after 4/5 months of pain so really shouldn't be overloading myself with heavy case I can't lift back on the train :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> Will you just be wandering @Westie Mum?


Yep! Friday I'm mainly going to watch the Westie's and do discovery dogs properly. It's way too packed on Saturdays and by the time it clears out a bit, the dogs are all a bit fed up I've noticed. Then a bit of shopping.

Saturday I'm going back to shop again :Hilarious


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Hey let me know if you've got time for a coffee. Probably only right we meet if we keep sleeping in the same beds at different places :Hilarious
> 
> I'll be joining the trolley crew this year aswell :Shamefullyembarrased I normally take my suitcase as it holds more but a bit concerned on the security they'll have now but also my neck/shoulder has only just got better after 4/5 months of pain so really shouldn't be overloading myself with heavy case I can't lift back on the train :Shamefullyembarrased


You are more than welcome to jump in with us on the way back if your trolley is heavy, I don't mind, it's not that far away x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

fernlady said:


> Where will you be @Sairy, I'll look out for you x


I shall be in hall 3 in the good citizens ring. The parade is at 9am and our round will be at around 9:20. Stays will be later on but it will all be finished by about lunchtime. I shall be hoping not to be shown up by my dog lol!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> Oh yes, much better.
> 
> Ok guys, you should just be able to save that image and print it to a sticky label which will probably fall off your clothes but if you stick it on a badge (which you can probably get at stationery shops) you can now identify each other!


If we can work out who's going what days, maybe we need to just arrange to all be at a certain place at a certain time ? Unless anyone has any other ideas ?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sairy said:


> I shall be in hall 3 in the good citizens ring. The parade is at 9am and our round will be at around 9:20. Stays will be later on but it will all be finished by about lunchtime. I shall be hoping not to be shown up by my dog lol!


Oh hang on, that's Saturday that I'll be there with Holly. Friday I will be watching the regional obedience competition and then shopping.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> You are more than welcome to jump in with us on the way back if your trolley is heavy, I don't mind, it's not that far away x


Awww that's lovely of you  I should be ok with just a trolley as they don't hold as much. Even big trolleys hold 40 litres, my suitcase holds about 90 :Jawdrop But if my shoulder goes again before then, I might give you a message x


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> I shall be in hall 3 in the good citizens ring. The parade is at 9am and our round will be at around 9:20. Stays will be later on but it will all be finished by about lunchtime. I shall be hoping not to be shown up by my dog lol!


I might get there by the stays, not quite sure I'll be up and out the door before 9 !


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Awww that's lovely of you  I should be ok with just a trolley as they don't hold as much. Even big trolleys hold 40 litres, my suitcase holds about 90 :Jawdrop But if my shoulder goes again before then, I might give you a message x


96 cans of food in mine last year! Had to obviously deposit back at the car!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> 96 cans of food in mine last year! Had to obviously deposit back at the car!


:Jawdrop

I can only imagine how heavy that was! I generally only pick up a couple of tins of each new food to try but even a few of those are weighty!

To be fair, I can see why you do buy food at Crufts. You don't see Canagan on offer much really, whereas we feed so many different brands, there's always an offer on somewhere so less need for me to buy at Crufts.

Mainly things like fish skins that are half price at Crufts and things like the bow-bow tripe sticks, £12 a box at Crufts but normally £30+ a box online. With 3 dogs (and mother in laws two that are here an awful lot) we go through a lot of treat stuff! Oscar won't settle at night until he's had his 7pm (on the dot) snack


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> :Jawdrop
> 
> I can only imagine how heavy that was! I generally only pick up a couple of tins of each new food to try but even a few of those are weighty!
> 
> ...


I've changed Mylo's food from Canagan to Nature's Menu recently so I haven't got a clue if they have any offers on. Tbh, I'm quite happy supporting my local independent pet shop & it will save my arms!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> I've changed Mylo's food from Canagan to Nature's Menu recently so I haven't got a clue if they have any offers on. Tbh, I'm quite happy supporting my local independent pet shop & it will save my arms!


They usually do have fairly decent offers on !

Mine like Natures Menu, but we just order it from them. They deliver direct in their little van  they regularly email with 10% or 20% off offers.

We don't have any local pet shops, just Pets At Home.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Thursday ?





Westie Mum said:


> Friday ?


I'll be there on both Thursday and Friday. Bringing my own personal sherpa/porter/load carrier in the shape of my other half. Suspect I'll need my hands free to grab shiny and stinky things


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Two and a bit weeks  

Spend a bit of spare time over the weekend going through the stall list so have updated the ones that have moved places from last year and added a few new ones  Although feeling like i wont be in such a manic rush to get round everything now im going for 2 days.

Anyone else decided which days they are going yet ?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I’m going on the Friday for the terriers 

Does anyone know if the equafleece stall will have polo neck dog coats in stock? We have a jumper but I want a coat as well as apparently no one in my family is capable enough to put a jumper on a dog which results in him being taken out without and getting cold 

but they’re all sold out online unless you wait 6 weeks for a custom one...


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Two and a bit weeks
> 
> Spend a bit of spare time over the weekend going through the stall list so have updated the ones that have moved places from last year and added a few new ones  Although feeling like i wont be in such a manic rush to get round everything now im going for 2 days.
> 
> Anyone else decided which days they are going yet ?


I feel exactly like this, we're only going on Thursday and I would love an extra day, one day to browse and one day to shop. Doing everything in 1 day is a rush.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Biffo said:


> I feel exactly like this, we're only going on Thursday and I would love an extra day, one day to browse and one day to shop. Doing everything in 1 day is a rush.


When I went last year or was hard to fit everything in in one day. "Luckily" I don't have a dog in my life so had no need to go round the stalls but even so it was hard to see all that I wanted last year. This year I am going on my favourite group day (pastoral) so will concentrate on the show rings, obedience etc and also the arena for agility and flyball. And I must remember to take a packed lunch this time.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

AmyRedd said:


> I'm going on the Friday for the terriers
> 
> Does anyone know if the equafleece stall will have polo neck dog coats in stock? We have a jumper but I want a coat as well as apparently no one in my family is capable enough to put a jumper on a dog which results in him being taken out without and getting cold
> 
> but they're all sold out online unless you wait 6 weeks for a custom one...


Not sure if they are sold out online because they are keeping stock for Crufts maybe ? I have never visited the stand when ive been before so not sure how big it is or how much stuff they have but it is on my list for this year as hoping they will be cheaper than normal.



Biffo said:


> I feel exactly like this, we're only going on Thursday and I would love an extra day, one day to browse and one day to shop. Doing everything in 1 day is a rush.


This is the first year ive been for more than one day. I normally come back absolutely exhausted as ive ran round all day! Plus last year i nearly killed myself dragging all the shopping home so hopefully split over two days will make everything so much easier!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Friday ?


Me !!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

*sneaks in* hi everyone. It the big Eve for me  I'm so excited! I'm not on here much these days but I can't resist a good chat about crufts.

Are we posting all our hauls on this thread or is there another that I've missed? Anyone need to buy anything in particular this year? I don't think I do, I'll probably just get a years worth of treats and vet bed from Bronte Glen. Don't mind getting some inspiration from you though


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi @CavalierOwner . I'm assuming we can post hauls on here? I am getting a new collar and lead from ezydog (hopefully orange to match his harness), some shampoo from animology and possibly a new tag. Other than that the usual treats, toys etc. There's also a stand where I always get a t-shirt with the dog breeds on (will get a boxer one this year I think). All this for my Norwegian elkhound cross boy Samson


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I'll be there on Saturday hopefully. Will try to make some kind of of identifier


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I just wanted to say to everyone who is going - as competitors, spectators, shoppers, businesses, pizzle wagon pullers or in any other capacity - have a great time!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I’m going on Sunday. I’ve never been before, so I’m probably going to be a bit overwhelmed with where to look first! I want to have a look at Equafleece and Ruff and Tumble as my two need drying coats. Any shampoo things or stuff like that will also probably end up in my bag. 

I have no idea how I’ll carry it all!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> *sneaks in* hi everyone. It the big Eve for me  I'm so excited! I'm not on here much these days but I can't resist a good chat about crufts.
> 
> Are we posting all our hauls on this thread or is there another that I've missed? Anyone need to buy anything in particular this year? I don't think I do, I'll probably just get a years worth of treats and vet bed from Bronte Glen. Don't mind getting some inspiration from you though


Hey you 

Well as always, I'll be relying on you to report back tomorrow with the best deals!

Yep, I think if we posts hauls here too then keeps everything in one place rather than bore the rest of the forum with our Crufts mania :Hilarious


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Kimmikins said:


> I'm going on Sunday. I've never been before, so I'm probably going to be a bit overwhelmed with where to look first! I want to have a look at Equafleece and Ruff and Tumble as my two need drying coats. Any shampoo things or stuff like that will also probably end up in my bag.
> 
> I have no idea how I'll carry it all!


You will love it  I don't even know how many years I've been going now, maybe 6. I know where all of my favourite stands are because they are all usually in the same place every year so I get my main heavy things first (usually a few kilos of fish treats and kilos of treats from the natural wholesale treats place in hall 5) then i sit OH down with them, either with food and drinks or watching the show while I amble round buying other random bits.  he mostly comes just to help me carry stuff. I love shopping for the dogs (I have 3) every year I put £6 a week aside in my little crufts fund and end up with £300 to spend. I never spend it all and the treats last me all year, but it's like a "free" shopping trip because the money's already left my bank account throughout the year.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

My shopping list so far ....

*Hall 1*
Akela 1-50
Kennelpak 1-44 
Lily's Kitchen 1-116
seatreats 1-98
Skippers Pet Products 1-154
Chuckit 1-16
Naturo 1-20

*Hall 2*
Barking heads 2-18
Carnilove 2-40

*Hall 3*
Fish4dogs 3-120
Natures Menu 3-72
Platinum 3-3a
Sniffers Pet Care 3-104
Arden Grange 3-76
Butternut box 3-98
Lintbells 3-121
Vets kitchen 3-90
Zoflora 3-68

*Hall 4*
Butchers 4-36 
Canagan 4-76
Finer by Nature 4-28 
Lovejoys 4-96
Natural pet products 4-64
Naturesdiet 4-52
Pooch & mutt 4-82
Dorwest 4-72
Equafleece 4-136
Meatlove 4-152

*Hall 5*
Anco 5-162
Feelwells 5-130 
Forthglade 5-138
Laughing dog 5-66
Pet treats wholesale 5-90
Meatiful 5-110
Vet uk 5-67
Webbox naturals 5-88


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Hey you
> 
> Well as always, I'll be relying on you to report back tomorrow with the best deals!
> 
> Yep, I think if we posts hauls here too then keeps everything in one place rather than bore the rest of the forum with our Crufts mania :Hilarious


Hi  I'll try to remember the best deals as usual. Any particular requests? I usually try to remember the fish treats/oil deals, Bow wow and natural treats for everyone. Generally seatreats have the best deals for me, fish4dogs seems to go up every year.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

@Westie Mum I was about to write a list of the stalls I want to peruse, but I shall just refer back to your post. I think every stall I want to visit is on there!  Very useful!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> My shopping list so far ....
> 
> *Hall 1*
> Akela 1-50
> ...


Blimey! I think you'll need a bigger trolley!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Really hope Barking Head have treats this year as they didn't last time. Love getting them at 3 for £5. To be fair a few years ago it was even better because they gave you plastic bags and you could pick and mix treats and I'm sure they were only like £1 a bag.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> My shopping list so far ....
> 
> *Hall 1*
> Akela 1-50
> ...


Oohh! There's lots on there I'd probably want to look at, thanks! Just Ruff and Tumble to find, I'm determined to get my drying coats :Shifty


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Hi  I'll try to remember the best deals as usual. Any particular requests? I usually try to remember the fish treats/oil deals, Bow wow and natural treats for everyone. Generally seatreats have the best deals for me, fish4dogs seems to go up every year.


Fish4dogs are Poppy's favourite  I don't mind Crufts prices so stock up for the entire year. I'm not paying full price for them, regardless of how much she loves them!

Bow-bow tripe sticks mine LOVE and last year they were £12 a box but £30+ Online normally so need plenty of them as my mother in laws Dogs won't eat hard chews but they like these and are here several times a week. Ive gone from buying 1 biz, to 2 boxes. Last year I brought 3 and they still didn't last so might have to get 4 

Definitely need salmon oil this year too as on last bottle.

Could you have a look at Seatreats and see if they have these. Lucy got them for her secret santa from Firedog and Poppy loves them ! They only seem to come in small bags though which might work out expensive












sesmo said:


> @Westie Mum I was about to write a list of the stalls I want to peruse, but I shall just refer back to your post. I think every stall I want to visit is on there!  Very useful!


The full stall list is here, if you haven't seen it http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/show-information/shopping/



fernlady said:


> Blimey! I think you'll need a bigger trolley!


I know! I'm planning on getting several kilo of fish treats and the boxes of bow-wow tripe sticks on Friday plus some tins. Then Saturday will be the rest.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Kimmikins said:


> Oohh! There's lots on there I'd probably want to look at, thanks! Just Ruff and Tumble to find, I'm determined to get my drying coats :Shifty


Ruff and Tumble Hall 1, stand 108 & Hall 3, stand 9


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Fish4dogs are Poppy's favourite  I don't mind Crufts prices so stock up for the entire year. I'm not paying full price for them, regardless of how much she loves them!
> 
> Bow-bow tripe sticks mine LOVE and last year they were £12 a box but £30+ Online normally so need plenty of them as my mother in laws Dogs won't eat hard chews but they like these and are here several times a week. Ive gone from buying 1 biz, to 2 boxes. Last year I brought 3 and they still didn't last so might have to get 4
> 
> ...


I buy Whitefish Jerky Fishfingers from Sea Treats. 17.50 per 1kg but they never have them at Crufts


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> I buy Whitefish Jerky Fishfingers from Sea Treats. 17.50 per 1kg but they never have them at Crufts


Fussy madam won't eat the fingers  Back when they were Mariners, they kindly sent me a sample of everything they sell. Poppy wouldn't eat any of them :Banghead. Or anything from Skippers.

She's only ever eaten fish4dogs skinny strips but tried her with the Seatreats jerky sticks and she's eaten them and looked for more! I'm sure they all taste the same but no, if they aren't the right shape, she just crunches them and then spits them out all over the floor :Wideyed


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> I buy Whitefish Jerky Fishfingers from Sea Treats. 17.50 per 1kg but they never have them at Crufts


And when Sea Treats do have the jerky sticks online they are 
£6.99 for 70 grams (small bags with the couple in!) hoping to get a stack at Crufts cheaper.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Fish4dogs are Poppy's favourite  I don't mind Crufts prices so stock up for the entire year. I'm not paying full price for them, regardless of how much she loves them!
> 
> Bow-bow tripe sticks mine LOVE and last year they were £12 a box but £30+ Online normally so need plenty of them as my mother in laws Dogs won't eat hard chews but they like these and are here several times a week. Ive gone from buying 1 biz, to 2 boxes. Last year I brought 3 and they still didn't last so might have to get 4
> 
> ...


I will have a look  
Last year I got the green hard chew things from Bow Wow and they were mint flavour, hopefully they have those again.

Dogs are on their last bag of sea treats treats, they are almost black and shaped like fish. I think they might be white fish and seaweed or something but they love them. They are super crunchy.

I've also been having a nosy on that hall 5 natural wholesale place's FB page and earlier this year they had whole dried sprats, 250g for £5.50 which is way cheaper than I've ever seen anywhere at crufts so hopefully they have those on their stand.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone know who might sell Plaque Off?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> I will have a look
> Last year I got the green hard chew things from Bow Wow and they were mint flavour, hopefully they have those again.
> 
> Dogs are on their last bag of sea treats treats, they are almost black and shaped like fish. I think they might be white fish and seaweed or something but they love them. They are super crunchy.
> ...


Your treats have lasted well ! We are down to the bare bones this week - Poppy's just had the last fish skin tonight. Oscar had a bit of tripe that was left and Lucy had a bit of straggly looking pizzle ..... no idea what they are getting tomorrow!

The sea treats little fishes are incredibly hard! Lucy got it wedged between her tooth and the roof of her mouth when I gave her one from a sample bag so never dared buy a full bag 

Do you ever shop at Zooplus ? They have big 400 gram bags of sprats for a fiver.



fernlady said:


> Does anyone know who might sell Plaque Off?


Vet-uk which is hall 5 but it was no cheaper than online when I looked before. I think there was somewhere else aswell but can't think who it was.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Ruff and Tumble Hall 1, stand 108 & Hall 3, stand 9


Thanks


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

I so hope I can make it, aiming for Saturday after Merlin's KC class, buy tickets on the door. Are the Discover Dogs around at the weekend? I kept trying to find information about when they are there, I can't imagine the dogs putting up with four days of gawking and fawning. 

I am hoping all this talk of cheap and cheerful doggy snacks rings true, our chew cupboard is looking a little bare...


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Getting exxxxxxxxxcccccciiiitttteeedddddddd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

fernlady said:


> Getting exxxxxxxxxcccccciiiitttteeedddddddd!!!!!!!!!


I'm getting tired - got to get up at 2am to catch the first ferry. Think I'd best head to bed soon (Sam has been snoring for a couple of hours already!) 
See everyone I can tomorrow and to everyone else... enjoy (and share all your tips/stories/bargains on here  )


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I'm getting tired - got to get up at 2am to catch the first ferry. Think I'd best head to bed soon (Sam has been snoring for a couple of hours already!)
> See everyone I can tomorrow and to everyone else... enjoy (and share all your tips/stories/bargains on here  )


Have a great show x


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

MissSpitzMum said:


> I so hope I can make it, aiming for Saturday after Merlin's KC class, buy tickets on the door. Are the Discover Dogs around at the weekend? I kept trying to find information about when they are there, I can't imagine the dogs putting up with four days of gawking and fawning.
> 
> I am hoping all this talk of cheap and cheerful doggy snacks rings true, our chew cupboard is looking a little bare...


Yep discover dogs will be there  we're off on Saturday too


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Hope everyone who’s going tomorrow and Friday has a great time! I can’t wait for saturday  even though it’s going to be busy!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2018)

I’ll be watching it on youtube livestreaming as I do every year.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

On my way back! Feel shocking. Felt extremely faint while shopping at the Dorwest stall and asked the lady if it was ok if I sat on the floor for a min in front of the counter as I felt really faint. She really fussed over me, got me a chair and some Jaffa Cakes. I was pretty embarrassed but the ladies were lovely and helpful.

Anyway, sorry I forgot to look at the salmon oil prices but treats at Sea Treats were £5 a bag or 5 bags for £20 so I bought five. 2.5kg of treats for £20, pretty happy with that. I couldn't see any of those stick things @Westie Mum

Fish4Dogs were 2kg for £30

Skippers had loads of different deals so I got a few of their bits but I can't remember what.

Bought loads of random bits from the wholesale place including Sprats for £5 and rabbit ears which they've never had before.

Vet Bed at Bronte Glen is £16 for 1m×1.5m

Bow Wows were £15 again for those hard mint sticks I bought last year. I think those boxes of 50 sticks were either £12-13.

I bought those Yak chew things 3 medium for £12

There were some interesting chews from that other natural stand in hall 5. Is it called Antos or Ancol or something? Anyway they had these hard bone shape chews 3 for £5 for the small ones so I got 6 and they had them in like beef, chorizo, ham, chicken flavours. I got quite a lot, for some reason I feel like I bought less than last year but I've got 5 massive shopping bags and spent just under £200


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

The funny chew^^^ :Wideyed


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

The funny chew looks rather rude :Jawdrop

Sorry you haven't felt very well  Hope you are feeling a bit better now you are home x 

Thanks for the update - bit cross fish4dogs have put their prices up again! They were £25 for 2kg last year and a few years ago they were only £20

Do you remember where you got the Yak chews from ? I want to try them for mine but PAH haven't had any when ive been and want to check sizes rather than order online.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> The funny chew looks rather rude :Jawdrop
> 
> Sorry you haven't felt very well  Hope you are feeling a bit better now you are home x
> 
> ...


Thanks I'm feeling much better thanks, I'm still on the train but I got a sandwich and a piece of chocolate flapjack to eat on the way back from the m&s shop at the station.

Yes fish4dogs do seem to be increasing prices, I've not bought anything from them for years now.

Yak chews were from Hall 5, I'm not sure what the stall is called but they sell those whimzee type treats loose, you know like the hedgehogs and toothbrush things. It was somewhere in the middle. My dogs tried the Yaker ones form [email protected] and loved them surprisingly, I didn't think they would because they don't smell of anything really so thought they'd just get bored of chewing them but they didn't.

Yes the chew looks rather rude  the chicken on is more of a brown colour though, I think this is beef.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Fish4dogs are Poppy's favourite  I don't mind Crufts prices so stock up for the entire year. I'm not paying full price for them, regardless of how much she loves them!
> 
> Bow-bow tripe sticks mine LOVE and last year they were £12 a box but £30+ Online normally so need plenty of them as my mother in laws Dogs won't eat hard chews but they like these and are here several times a week. Ive gone from buying 1 biz, to 2 boxes. Last year I brought 3 and they still didn't last so might have to get 4
> 
> ...


Those sea treats are three for a fiver I do believe but they do a big size for three for a tenner.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

My haul. Got another 500g bag of seatreats square things that didn't fit on!

Oh those orange pet munchies bags are 3 for £5, I was going to get 6 bags but when I went to pay the said you could also get 8 bags for £12 so I got 8 

The skippers fish twirls where 2 for 8 I think and the fish skin flatties were £8. They had all different size bags of everything.

Given the dogs a mint Bow Wow each, I had 2 left over from last year so just took 1 out of my new tub and the new 1 doesn't seem as chunky as last year's.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 347443
> View attachment 347444
> View attachment 347446
> View attachment 347448
> ...


Wow looks good, It would be do dangerous me going & hate crowds too so I'll see what I offers they have online. 
What do the mini fish twirls look like ?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> The funny chew looks rather rude :Jawdrop


I think we had a thread on something like that before - if memory serves me correctly @Pappychi may have posted it? :Finger Apologies if I am wrong ...



Westie Mum said:


> PAH haven't had any when ive been


My local store seemed to think they wouldn't be getting them again


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Thanks I'm feeling much better thanks, I'm still on the train but I got a sandwich and a piece of chocolate flapjack to eat on the way back from the m&s shop at the station.
> 
> Yes fish4dogs do seem to be increasing prices, I've not bought anything from them for years now.
> 
> ...


Glad you're feeling better! I always have plenty to eat while I'm there and tons of drinks. Must keep my strength up !

Anco and Antos are in hall 5 so must be one of them, thanks, I'll try and find them 



Firedog said:


> Those sea treats are three for a fiver I do believe but they do a big size for three for a tenner.


Do you remember which show you brought them at ? They had them online a while ago but £6.99 for 1 x 70 gram bag


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 347443
> View attachment 347444
> View attachment 347446
> View attachment 347448
> ...


Haul looks good!

I was going to do an online order from the natural treat man as prices are only like 50p or £1 cheaper at Crufts, but haven't got found to it yet so will pay him a visit as mine love rabbits ears and be interested to see how those differ from Zooplus ones.

Love the Dorset's tin. Can you remember how much it was ? I seen it comes with biscuits inside, which mine can't have, so might buy one and just give the biscuits away if they aren't too expensive. Keep Lucy's various meds in there.



JoanneF said:


> I think we had a thread on something like that before - if memory serves me correctly @Pappychi may have posted it? :Finger Apologies if I am wrong ...


I wonder if the manufacturers purposely have a giggle when they are making these things lol



JoanneF said:


> My local store seemed to think they wouldn't be getting them again


That's a shame, wonder why. They seem popular!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Haul looks good!
> 
> I was going to do an online order from the natural treat man as prices are only like 50p or £1 cheaper at Crufts, but haven't got found to it yet so will pay him a visit as mine love rabbits ears and be interested to see how those differ from Zooplus ones.
> 
> ...


Not sure I think the tin was £5.99 or £6.99. They have 15% off too. I spent well under £25 and I bought 100 glucose tablets and the tin.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Not sure I think the tin was £5.99 or £6.99. They have 15% off too. I spent well under £25 and I bought 100 glucose tablets and the tin.


Will have a nosey tomorrow  although I don't find there show prices very good, even with 15% off, they are usually cheaper online somewhere.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh I also bought the Bronte Glen vet bed but didn't take a pic! After putting it all away I think I deffo bought more this year actually, I did spend more but it felt like I bought less. I think that this year I bought a lot less of the 3 for £5 deals but more fish/natural treats. The dog cupboard is packed. I dread to think how many kilos I've been lugging about, I bought 2.5kg from sea treats, 4.25kg from the natural treat man and 2kg of betty Miller  that's without all of the other stuff I bought and those bow woes weigh a ton. I think I'll feel sore tomorrow.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Will have a nosey tomorrow  although I don't find there show prices very good, even with 15% off, they are usually cheaper online somewhere.


Yes I mostly bought it because it's a pretty tin and the profit goes to charity.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yes I mostly bought it because it's a pretty tin and the profit goes to charity.


I have a pretty Lilys Kitchen tin which holds the dried turkey necks as we don't feed kibble lol :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Glad you're feeling better! I always have plenty to eat while I'm there and tons of drinks. Must keep my strength up !
> 
> Anco and Antos are in hall 5 so must be one of them, thanks, I'll try and find them
> 
> Do you remember which show you brought them at ? They had them online a while ago but £6.99 for 1 x 70 gram bag


Antos is definitely the stand that sells whimzees so they may have the yakkers. Mylo loves his but made him runny the next day!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 347443
> View attachment 347444
> View attachment 347446
> View attachment 347448
> ...


Wow! That is a good haul! I've just added a couple more bits to my list after seeing your pics! Glad you're feeling better, it's so hot in there, the dogs must feel it too x


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 347410
> 
> 
> The funny chew^^^ :Wideyed


I read that as a pullout... :Hungover

I've spent most of the day in the arena but bought a few kilos of paddywack, buffalo ears, pizzles etc.

I must say... I am mightily disappointed in the pizzles this year  I've not found anywhere selling full sized ones and they're pretty much the only thing that will last Maude any length of time other than raw knuckle bones which made her sh*t bricks if I let her gnaw for too long :Arghh


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I don’t post on here much anymore but had to contribute to the Crufts thread!

Those innapropriate looking cheese chews were from Anco in Hall 5-
The large has lasted my GSD 2 minutes, medium lasted the Spanner 10 minutes and small has yet to be eaten by the Chihuahuas as they are too busy dancing on it?!

If anyone buys naturediet they had 3 packs of treats for £5, and the wet trays at 60-80p each depending on what variety.

Freebies-
Akela (kibble samples)
Laughing dog (kibble samples)
Forthglade (bag of treats, cup full of dry food and tray of wet food) if you subscribe to their newsletter
Natural instinct were doing freebies but did not manage to get any so no idea what it was
Few free biscuits with Sea treats purchase
Free treats with Anco purchase
Frontline (mini ear cleaner, shampoo etc)
PAH (goodie bags?) 

Lots of stands selling Yakkers however I purchased the Himalayan chews from a stall in hall 5 (can’t rememver the name) as they worked out cheaper and they had cheese dentastick type things 3 bags for £10

Oh and 25% off Riaflex


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

We set out at 6 this morning. So excited but I definitely need to find some breakfast when I get there :Hungry


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Just about to leave - excited!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Well since my happy thoughts to cheer on Team Newfie went so well...

Would everyone give some extra big good luck vibes to Team Elkie today - one of which is Diva’s brother


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ooh everyone who's going today have a fab time! I managed to watch the program on Channel 4 last night, getting more excited now


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

@Westie Mum Sue from ERC will there today x


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> Ooh everyone who's going today have a fab time! I managed to watch the program on Channel 4 last night, getting more excited now


I was annoyed with the channel 4 show last night they just showed the Newfie no other working breed!. I presume they must have showed them on more 4 early but the main 8oclock programme has always shown the best in group highlights so that was I tuned into expecting to see! We are heading off the NEC now later than we planed so really hoping it not heaving by the time we get there or I will be walking out again after half an hour. Have a lovely day everyone who is showing or spectating today.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

3dogs2cats said:


> I was annoyed with the channel 4 show last night they just showed the Newfie no other working breed!. I presume they must have showed them on more 4 early but the main 8oclock programme has always shown the best in group highlights so that was I tuned into expecting to see! We are heading off the NEC now later than we planed so really hoping it not heaving by the time we get there or I will be walking out again after half an hour. Have a lovely day everyone who is showing or spectating today.


Yes, I was disappointed too x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hope everyone who is attending have a good time. I'm sure you will. 

I'll be watching on YouTube.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Missed the first train but only had to wait 12 mins for the next one. 

So now I’m on the packed commuter train with my shopping trolley squeezed in between everyone in their posh suits :Hilarious


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of the stand in hall 5 selling these-


























It was a small stand in the middle of hall 5, they were just selling the yak chews & some nose balm things for dogs


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> @Westie Mum Sue from ERC will there today x


I see a post on FB but never seen her there today. Mind you, it was rather busy!



Nataliee said:


> Does anyone know the name of the stand in hall 5 selling these-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can have a look tomorrow if you want ..... if I remember !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I stood* watching the Westie’s this morning from before 9am and they were still going at 1 ish when I left! So never made it to see the JRT’s  

* stood because all the foreign show people had hogged all the seats with coats etc and wouldn’t give up any seats to allow anyone to sit down :Shifty

Most of the dogs at discovery Dogs were looking fed up by the time I got there and some were already crated and covered up ..... so will go there earlier tomorrow. Did manage snuggles with the Norwich and Norfolk’s, Cairns and two gorgeous Newfoundland’s  

Got 4kg Fish4dogs fish skins (8 big bags) and 2 bottles of salmon oil from sea treats

The natural treat man - 2kg venison strips, 2 big bags of rabbit ears. No veal strips left so will do an online order for everything else. 

Bow-wow tripe sticks were all sold out aswell - they are hoping to have some more in the morning! 

Goody bags from Forthglade and butchers. 

Then the trolley was full and I had 2 bags to carry aswell so called it a day. 

Takeaway for dinner tonight and watch today’s coverage with my feet up .... been home an hour and they are still tingling!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> Missed the first train but only had to wait 12 mins for the next one.
> 
> So now I'm on the packed commuter train with my shopping trolley squeezed in between everyone in their posh suits :Hilarious


I used to commute from that station. Hated Crufts week! It was nearly as bad as Spring Fayre.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I see a post on FB but never seen her there today. Mind you, it was rather busy!
> 
> I can have a look tomorrow if you want ..... if I remember !


Thank you, if you happen to see it that would be great!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> I used to commute from that station. Hated Crufts week! It was nearly as bad as Spring Fayre.


Apparently a couple of trains had been cancelled this morning too so even more people trying to cram themselves on! I don't envy anyone having to do trains every day.



Nataliee said:


> Thank you, if you happen to see it that would be great!


I'll do my best to remember !


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Crufts haul! I haven't counted up yet!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

You've been out ALL day and left me with the man human this afternoon ..... I know you has good stuff in the other room !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> Crufts haul! I haven't counted up yet!
> 
> View attachment 347527


Do you have a collar obsession by any chance 

Lucky boy, will keep him going a while!

What's in the pots, the ones stacked up on top of each other ?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Do you have a collar obsession by any chance
> 
> Lucky boy, will keep him going a while!
> 
> What's in the pots, the ones stacked up on top of each other ?


The pots are Riaflex Joint Supplement & Green Lipped Mussel. I normally buy Mylo a new collar & lead each year from Red Dingo but I decided to try Hugo & Hudson this year & they had a 3 for 2 offer on (ones a lead) x


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's my haul.... trying not to calculate how much I spent but it's somewhere close to £250.... that's mainly collar equafleece and scissors though


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

AmyRedd said:


> Here's my haul.... trying not to calculate how much I spent but it's somewhere close to £250.... that's mainly collar equafleece and scissors though
> View attachment 347553


Nice!! Bet teds is happy! 
Can't wait to go tomorrow. I can't go too crazy as I have other things to pay for this month but hoping to pick up a couple of things


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Teddy-dog said:


> Nice!! Bet teds is happy!
> Can't wait to go tomorrow. I can't go too crazy as I have other things to pay for this month but hoping to pick up a couple of things


I think he was more pleased about the leftover chicken takeaway we brought him back haha!! I had quite a list this year so probably wouldn't spend that much again.... it's easy to get carried away though!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Always makes me smile this part of Crufts. My sister and I went through all the halls (3 times - from 5 to 1 and back browsing, then from 5 to one to get out as we'd parked near Hall 1) and I spent £13.50 on Sam's Dragon toy that he 'chose' off the stand. There's loads of lovely stuff there..... but nothing me or the boys actually need (am being tempted by the totofit stuff; but know I don't need any)


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

We had a fantastic day, managed to get everything I was after. 2 new sets of finger inserts for my scissors and a new clipper blade. Went to Feelwells and got lots of treats. I was after a wobble board or something to help H practice focus and targeting and I got some Toto Fit nobbly pawds. Didn't buy much else, lots of looking at things, a chat to the rally people and scentwork people, and the rest of the day watching the breed judging.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Good luck today @Sairy ! Tried to make it in time to watch but roadworks and downpours causing slow traffic means we're still driving! Though nearly there


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Just on train .... feet ache eased off a bit thank god! Was unsure last night if I’d make it for another day today


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

She did me proud, bless her. We won't place as she felt the need to say hi to the audience a few times, but she was a good girl. Just stays to go.

Here are some photos taken by @Katalyst


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Aw, well done both of you (and @Katalyst for the photos)!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Yay.... @Sairy

I think we are all in agreement you bought the best dog home!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

@Sairy lovely focus on you in those pics. Well done the both of you for getting to Crufts in the first place never mind putting in some good pieces of work! (Holly can't help being friendly  )


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Her face watching you constantly, fantastic. What a lovely looking dog she is


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Well done @Sairy & Holly x


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I didn't realise the crowd were so close!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> She did me proud, bless her. We won't place as she felt the need to say hi to the audience a few times, but she was a good girl. Just stays to go.
> 
> Here are some photos taken by @Katalyst
> 
> ...


Well done !

I've looked everywhere for you but can't see you or Holly anywhere. Just left to get some lunch so will come back later and see if you're still about.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Well done !
> 
> I've looked everywhere for you but can't see you or Holly anywhere. Just left to get some lunch so will come back later and see if you're still about.


Go to the benching area behind the good citizens ring. We are directly below the iams stand right on the end.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Phew! I only lasted 2 hours 45 minutes and now recuperating in the car. I' pleased I got to see some crestie judging and got Oliver a new bed and some food.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@Westie Mum we will probably only be here until 3:30 then going to watch our friend take her bronze test before heading home.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> @Westie Mum we will probably only be here until 3:30 then going to watch our friend take her bronze test before heading home.


I'm back at the good citizen ring. Where are you ?


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

KatieandOliver said:


> Phew! I only lasted 2 hours 45 minutes and now recuperating in the car. I' pleased I got to see some crestie judging and got Oliver a new bed and some food.


Well done lasting for that long! The last time I went on a Saturday I lasted 30 mins it was truly awful and I`ve never attempted it since. I had a lovely time Yesterday pretty much just parked my self around the sighthound judging rings but that will be it until 2021 when the hounds should be back to showing on the Thursday. 
I'm glad you got to see some of the judging at least and I'm sure Oliver will be grateful with his bed and food


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I finally found @Sairy !

Been down to where the English toy terriers are @Firedog and asked 4 random people if they knew a dog called Pebbles but no one did .... they probably thought I was some weirdo :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

How did you and Holly do @Sairy ?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

The forthglade cold compressed went down very well here.

Oliver on his new bed (we've been practising 'in your bed' since I got back).


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

On my way home and shattered !


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Well done @Sairy - fab photos!

We're still here! Though pretty tired. All spent up and just watching the obidence winner and reserve


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> How did you and Holly do @Sairy ?


She did me proud. We didn't place, but I was very pleased with her and she enjoyed herself. I will try to put the video up on here if I can.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Back home with a cuppa and feet up  

What a busy two days! I think I managed to get everything I wanted. I’ve dumped it all in the other room for now but from memory:- 

2kg dried venison and 2 bags of rabbit ears from the natural treat man
4kg fish skins 
2 bottles of salmon oil
4 boxes of bow-bow tripe sticks 
A sausage meat roll thing from meatiful to try 
Yumove plus 
Dorwest skullcap and valerian 
Dorset tin 
Prokalin
Logic chews
Big box of 150 whimzees 
Yak chews 
Split antlers 
Big bag of whole sea bass, flatties fish skins from Skippers 
Feelwell venison sticks 

2 bags of fish cookies from Sea Treats for mother in laws dogs 

Spent just over £360.00 but that includes food yesterday and today, plus quite a few bottles of water! 

I’ve loved going two days this year, it’s certainly a lot less stressful trying to get round everything in one day ...... downside is, you obviously spend a lot more, oops!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> She did me proud. We didn't place, but I was very pleased with her and she enjoyed herself. I will try to put the video up on here if I can.


She's a lovely girl. It was nice to meet you both  sorry I realised after I left that although I know what you look like from your photos posted previously, you didn't know what I looked like, expecting you to know who I was  I'll blame me being hot and getting sweaty for my bad manners :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Does anyone know the name of the stand in hall 5 selling these-
> 
> It was a small stand in the middle of hall 5, they were just selling the yak chews & some nose balm things for dogs


I think this was them @Nataliee


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Always makes me smile this part of Crufts. My sister and I went through all the halls (3 times - from 5 to 1 and back browsing, then from 5 to one to get out as we'd parked near Hall 1) and I spent £13.50 on Sam's Dragon toy that he 'chose' off the stand. There's loads of lovely stuff there..... but nothing me or the boys actually need (am being tempted by the totofit stuff; but know I don't need any)


Need ?!?!

I think my Oscar will tell you he NEEDS everything I've brought 



KatieandOliver said:


> The forthglade cold compressed went down very well here.
> 
> Oliver on his new bed (we've been practising 'in your bed' since I got back).
> 
> ...


Awww he looks very happy with his new bed


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sairy said:


> She did me proud. We didn't place, but I was very pleased with her and she enjoyed herself. I will try to put the video up on here if I can.


Just seen your pics, well done to you both!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's my haul, minus the big ol' sausages they ate yesterday 
Thought I was very well behaved; didn't get any more collars or anything 
Was lovely to meet you, @Westie Mum !

Here's what Hiccup and Gwen think of Crufts though, on their new not-crufts bed.
(this was after Hiccup charged at the telly and started leaping around, thinking a new friend had suddenly appeared in the living room :Hilarious )


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I think this was them @Nataliee
> 
> View attachment 347651
> 
> ...


Yes that's the one!  thank you!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

We're all checked in, ready to head there tomorrow. We may be double parking on Woo Woos :Smuggrin









Hopefully I can see some of you tomorrow! I doubt my haul will be anywhere near as impressive as what you've posted


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Huge well done @Sairy  I knew she'd do you proud.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

This was my Crufts haul (including the vet bed)  I only spent what I budgeted which I'm pleased with! Saw some other things I would've liked but resisted. 
Had a nice time. If we go next year we might go two days as we said it'd be good to have a day shopping and a day watching stuff as there's so much to see!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Just on my way back to the car to do a haul drop before going back for more...

Anywhere to look for for freebies? I don’t think my wallet can take anymore


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 347658
> 
> 
> Here's my haul, minus the big ol' sausages they ate yesterday
> ...


No wonder your trolley was bulging when I met you ! Was lovely to meet you too 



Nataliee said:


> Yes that's the one!  thank you!


You're welcome 



Kimmikins said:


> Just on my way back to the car to do a haul drop before going back for more...
> 
> Anywhere to look for for freebies? I don't think my wallet can take anymore


Forthglade, Butchers and Pets At Home had little goody bags, other than that most food places have kibble samples .... depends what stalls have any left by the Sunday though.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I un-bagged my haul .... and then had to store it all away pretty quick as Oscar had two yak chews and an antler in his mouth, all at the same time! and was sneaking off down the hallway lol


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I un-bagged my haul .... and then had to store it all away pretty quick as Oscar had two yak chews and an antler in his mouth, all at the same time! and was sneaking off down the hallway lol
> 
> View attachment 347790


How on earth did you get that lot in a trolley! You must have had a team of sherpas following you around


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Siskin said:


> How on earth did you get that lot in a trolley! You must have had a team of sherpas following you around


I went Friday and Saturday and had a big bag looped over the trolley handle on both days aswell ..... I'd never have managed it all otherwise lol

also had 1kg of salmon fish cake biscuits aswell but had already given those to mother in law before I took the photo.

I won't have to buy anymore supplements for Lucy now till next year and apart from a couple of Zooplus orders (or the natural treat man) that's all their treats for a year and I have at least 6 months wet food here so dogs don't need a single thing now till at least September !

Well unless there's a good sale on somewhere, of course


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I've totted up now .........!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> I've totted up now .........!


Do I dare ask ?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Do I dare ask ?


440.00!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> 440.00!


:Jawdrop :Jawdrop :Jawdrop :Jawdrop

Omg @fernlady I thought mine was bad at £360 but I have 3 dogs !

Was something particularly expensive?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Waiting patiently for @fernlady stash pics


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Waiting patiently for @fernlady stash pics


Bottom of page 14 

Goes off to scan for the gold or diamond encrusted collar that she must have sneaked in !


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I did buy myself a 25.00 jumper!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Bottom of page 14
> 
> Goes off to scan for the gold or diamond encrusted collar that she must have sneaked in !


Thank you I presumed it was totting up before posting!

Looks a good haul!

Everyone's hauls are great!

So jealous of everyone's haul...fingers crossed I find a miracle doctor to give me a health diagnosis so we can actually make Crufts...even my OH was a bit disappointed about not going to be honest!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> I did buy myself a 25.00 jumper!


 the jumper from the Joules stand ?

I'm guessing a fair bit of that must have been supplements ? I know mine was at least £100. I spent £50 just at Dorwest.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> So jealous of everyone's haul...fingers crossed I find a miracle doctor to give me a health diagnosis so we can actually make Crufts...even my OH was a bit disappointed about not going to be honest!


I didn't realise you've not been well  It's sad to miss a year but think of all the money you've saved !


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> :Jawdrop :Jawdrop :Jawdrop :Jawdrop
> 
> Omg @fernlady I thought mine was bad at £360 but I have 3 dogs !
> 
> Was something particularly expensive?


I normally buy Mylo a Red Dingo collar & lead but I've bought a new brand (Hugo & Hudson), they were just past Julius K9 in Hall 1. I'm a bugger for not looking at prices & they had a 3 for 2 offer on so I bought 2 collars & lead - 53.00 lighter!!! Also Riaflex Joint Supplement & Green Lipped Mussel is 50.00 for 6 months worth & I spent 75.00 at Vet Medic on Pro-kolin & Plaque Off x


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Well done @Sairy , she really looked liked she enjoyed herself.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> I normally buy Mylo a Red Dingo collar & lead but I've bought a new brand (Hugo & Hudson), they were just past Julius K9 in Hall 1. I'm a bugger for not looking at prices & they had a 3 for 2 offer on so I bought 2 collars & lead - 53.00 lighter!!! Also Riaflex Joint Supplement & Green Lipped Mussel is 50.00 for 6 months worth & I spent 75.00 at Vet Medic on Pro-kolin & Plaque Off x


Ha-ha, see I knew the collar was gold or diamond  Easy done when ones £20 and the other is £30, you don't always realise how expensive that makes it :Wideyed

Yep, supplements do add up don't they! Is there any reason why you buy Riaflex, over something like Yumove ?

I only brought 1 small tube of Prokalin. Last years is still in the cupboard unused but out of date in April .... we very rarely have to use it thankfully, but like to have it in just incase.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

i think my worst buy was probably the whole dried sea bass from Skippers. £18.00 a bag and there’s only about 20 in there and they aren’t that big really so a few chomps and they’ll be gone ..... plus they are only £18.50 to buy normally so a measly 50p Crufts discount


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

This was my haul, not including 2 bottles of wildwash shampoo and some goodies from Daisy's dog deli. Quite pleased with how controlled I managed to be compared to previous years. Biggest spend was on Riaflex but at 25% off it was a good buy


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Ha-ha, see I knew the collar was gold or diamond  Easy done when ones £20 and the other is £30, you don't always realise how expensive that makes it :Wideyed
> 
> Yep, supplements do add up don't they! Is there any reason why you buy Riaflex, over something like Yumove ?
> 
> I only brought 1 small tube of Prokalin. Last years is still in the cupboard unused but out of date in April .... we very rarely have to use it thankfully, but like to have it in just incase.


When Mylo was limping on & off for well over 3 months (a few years ago nearly, we tried him on Yumove & Joint Aid & neither made a difference. I did a lot of research & found Riaflex Joint Plus combined with Green Lipped Mussel has made a huge difference. My Pro-kolin went out of date as well & like you, rarely have to use it.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> This was my haul, not including 2 bottles of wildwash shampoo and some goodies from Daisy's dog deli. Quite pleased with how controlled I managed to be compared to previous years. Biggest spend was on Riaflex but at 25% off it was a good buy


Good haul !

Our groomer used wildwash shampoo .... they smell lovely, don't they!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Ahhhh I realised today that teds new equafleece completely matches my walking coat!  We had comments from several people today hahaha I think I need a new coat now!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> When Mylo was limping on & off for well over 3 months (a few years ago nearly, we tried him on Yumove & Joint Aid & neither made a difference. I did a lot of research & found Riaflex Joint Plus combined with Green Lipped Mussel has made a huge difference. My Pro-kolin went out of date as well & like you, rarely have to use it.


Ahhhh makes sense to stay on it then, just wondered as Yumove is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

AmyRedd said:


> Ahhhh I realised today that teds new equafleece completely matches my walking coat!  We had comments from several people today hahaha I think I need a new coat now!
> 
> View attachment 347814


Noooooooo - think you look cute matching 

Edited to add: I never made it to Equafleece really as it was too busy both days. Was it much cheaper ?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Noooooooo - think you look cute matching
> 
> Edited to add: I never made it to Equafleece really as it was too busy both days. Was it much cheaper ?


Cute or sad? I'm not sure :Hilarious

I think they were the same price?! I just couldn't get the colour and size I wanted online.

Don't even get me started on how busy equafleece was! I had to fight my way in!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Good haul !
> 
> Our groomer used wildwash shampoo .... they smell lovely, don't they!


Yes it smells gorgeous, my fave is the conditioning shampoo. Although I discovered the reason it smells so strong on the dogs is because I haven't been diluting it enough....whoops!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Noooooooo - think you look cute matching
> 
> Edited to add: I never made it to Equafleece really as it was too busy both days. Was it much cheaper ?


I've never found it any cheaper, don't worry, you didn't miss any bargains there !


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

AmyRedd said:


> Ahhhh I realised today that teds new equafleece completely matches my walking coat!  We had comments from several people today hahaha I think I need a new coat now!
> 
> View attachment 347814


And this is exactly why T has two - I have been asked if I am the dog owner with the "matching husband"!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Finally home, about to soak in a hot bath because I am really sore from being on my feet most of the day; we were there from 9:30-5:30 and I loved every second of it. Sadly we only watched a little bit of the young KC agility, the rest was spent wandering around, so next year we're going to come up with a more strategic plan to be able to watch some of the activities as well as shop. My friend won't be supplier hunting as much next year either so we can be more flexible.

Didn't get as many freebies and samples as I'd have liked, but I did manage to get the drying coats I've had my eye on for ages and a Nina Ottosson puzzle that I fell in love with. I also picked up some Wildwash and the Fish 4 Dog tin offer, and some Woof n Brew as well as I'd run out; 3 bottles for £12! Normally I pay £8 a bottle I think, so very happy with that.

Here's my haul:
















And came in under budget too


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Kimmikins said:


> Finally home, about to soak in a hot bath because I am really sore from being on my feet most of the day; we were there from 9:30-5:30 and I loved every second of it. Sadly we only watched a little bit of the young KC agility, the rest was spent wandering around, so next year we're going to come up with a more strategic plan to be able to watch some of the activities as well as shop. My friend won't be supplier hunting as much next year either so we can be more flexible.
> 
> Didn't get as many freebies and samples as I'd have liked, but I did manage to get the drying coats I've had my eye on for ages and a Nina Ottosson puzzle that I fell in love with. I also picked up some Wildwash and the Fish 4 Dog tin offer, and some Woof n Brew as well as I'd run out; 3 bottles for £12! Normally I pay £8 a bottle I think, so very happy with that.
> 
> ...


Mum and I said the same - we did see quite a bit in the main arena after we'd finished shopping, but we stayed till 7. Next year need to plan a bit more where we want to go and see 

I thought about getting the towelling coat but couldn't decide!! Teddy isn't much of a water dog but I thought it'd be useful if it rained. I ended up buying the mits instead.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

AmyRedd said:


> Cute or sad? I'm not sure :Hilarious
> 
> I think they were the same price?! I just couldn't get the colour and size I wanted online.
> 
> Don't even get me started on how busy equafleece was! I had to fight my way in!





SusieRainbow said:


> I've never found it any cheaper, don't worry, you didn't miss any bargains there !


That's good to know i didn't miss a bargain!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

This was my first time going for 2 days instead of just 1 and i still missed seeing loads! 

Friday i was there 8.45 - 5.30 ish and Saturday from 10.30 - 6pm ish ..... and i still never made it to the Arena and discovery dogs was still far too busy on the Friday to look at many - i never attempted it on the Saturday as it was heaving! 

Im sure those going all 4 days still dont get round everything ..... needs to be on for a week i reckon


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I felt that in one day I managed showing, shopping and a stint at DD - I'd love a second day to actually watch some other breed judging, and catch some of the demos (although Sam nearly ended up IN the scentwork one - he'd spotted the dogs 'working' some luggage and dived under the counter at the KC stand to join in, but I managed to catch him in time!) It would be nice to be there without a dog as well as, while Sam did brilliantly with the crowds and dogs, it can't be much fun for him traipsing through all the busy-ness - plus I'd get on quicker without being stopped every two min for someone to have a fuss and a picture of him lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I felt that in one day I managed showing, shopping and a stint at DD - I'd love a second day to actually watch some other breed judging, and catch some of the demos (although Sam nearly ended up IN the scentwork one - he'd spotted the dogs 'working' some luggage and dived under the counter at the KC stand to join in, but I managed to catch him in time!) It would be nice to be there without a dog as well as, while Sam did brilliantly with the crowds and dogs, it can't be much fun for him traipsing through all the busy-ness - plus I'd get on quicker without being stopped every two min for someone to have a fuss and a picture of him lol


Least people probably move out the way for you, as Sam isn't exactly small is he lol ..... i was a bit gobsmacked at people walking their tiny chi's and such around. You could barely walk in places it was so busy so im sure people must have been stepping on paws


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Least people probably move out the way for you, as Sam isn't exactly small is he lol ..... i was a bit gobsmacked at people walking their tiny chi's and such around. You could barely walk in places it was so busy so im sure people must have been stepping on paws


I noticed someone walking their tiny JRT pup through the crowds, it made me cringe


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> I noticed someone walking their tiny JRT pup through the crowds, it made me cringe


Yeah i did feel sorry for quite a few there on the Saturday - Friday wasn't quite so bad as there as slightly more room to move!

Personally i dont think the dogs should be allowed to walk round the shopping stalls tbh (i know that makes it unfair on those that show and want to shop aswell) Its just so overly crowded that some of the dogs must get very stressed and stood on.

Mind you, i'd ban pushchairs aswell if it was up to me :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> I thought about getting the towelling coat but couldn't decide!! Teddy isn't much of a water dog but I thought it'd be useful if it rained. I ended up buying the mits instead.


Being handled stresses Fidget out, so if I have to bath him and then dry him off that's an awful lot of being handled and it can make him turn into a right d*ck...and Sara ends up getting the brunt of it. I'm hoping that if I can just plonk a drying towel on him (he's used to wearing stuff) then he can finish drying without being handled.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Kimmikins said:


> Being handled stresses Fidget out, so if I have to bath him and then dry him off that's an awful lot of being handled and it can make him turn into a right d*ck...and Sara ends up getting the brunt of it. I'm hoping that if I can just plonk a drying towel on him (he's used to wearing stuff) then he can finish drying without being handled.


Ahhh that makes sense  What a good idea, fingers crossed it works for you and Fidget


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Yeah i did feel sorry for quite a few there on the Saturday - Friday wasn't quite so bad as there as slightly more room to move!
> 
> Personally i dont think the dogs should be allowed to walk round the shopping stalls tbh (i know that makes it unfair on those that show and want to shop aswell) Its just so overly crowded that some of the dogs must get very stressed and stood on.
> 
> Mind you, i'd ban pushchairs aswell if it was up to me :Shamefullyembarrased


Must admit I'm staggered that anyone would want to take their dog around with them, it's so crowded that little dogs especially must be overwhelmed by it all, I find it overwhelming:Shy. But if you and your dog are taking part in something and you are on your own and can't leave the dog anywhere safe and secure, then needs must


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

@Teddy-dog if you could let me know about the mitts are you just using after a bath or after a muddy walk?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogs walking round the stalls is one of the reasons I haven't been to crufts for a few years now. It really upsets me. Some of the worst handling I've ever seen has been at Crufts; dogs with headcollars riding up their faces into their eyes; dogs getting stood on; dogs being grabbed my passers by, I even saw a fight break out between two dogs on a lead while the owners were browsing a stand. The owner of one of the dogs smacked him or her in response . When it's really busy, it can be absolutely chaotic.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Reena would have been distraught with the crowds. 
One year I saw a woman with the _tiniest _chi I've ever seen , I was terrified for it.
I was very anxious about running over any dogs' tails or paws with my trolley too !


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Tillystar said:


> @Teddy-dog if you could let me know about the mitts are you just using after a bath or after a muddy walk?


Just after walks so far! Though Teds got quite wet on his walk today as it was raining


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

@Kimmikins I bought Mylo some Woof n Brew last year & he hated it!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

fernlady said:


> @Kimmikins I bought Mylo some Woof n Brew last year & he hated it!


Oh no! I've been quite lucky, both fidget and Sara have been ok on it. I've been using the anxiety one for Fidgey, and have just got some of the Skin & Coat and a general one for Sara. Hoping it helps her coat and wind...though that's in conjunction with a diet change too.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

bearcub said:


> Dogs walking round the stalls is one of the reasons I haven't been to crufts for a few years now. It really upsets me. Some of the worst handling I've ever seen has been at Crufts; dogs with headcollars riding up their faces into their eyes; dogs getting stood on; dogs being grabbed my passers by, I even saw a fight break out between two dogs on a lead while the owners were browsing a stand. The owner of one of the dogs smacked him or her in response . When it's really busy, it can be absolutely chaotic.


I think we were quite lucky this year then. Yes Sam wears his headcollar - he always does in busy places. He's a fair lump of dog and so less at risk of being trodden on. He's also quite adept at tucking in behind me when needed (that time training him to walk by the mobility buggy wasn't wasted!) although when he tried to do 'middle' and walk forward whilst still between my legs we had a slight problem given I have to go on tiptoes for him to fit and didn't have space to 'dismount' (thankfully it was only for a few feet in a particularly busy spot til we got to the relative oasis of space at DD). I was pleasantly surprised this year just how many people asked before touching/petting Samuel.. there were very few stray hands as we walked past, nearly everyone asked me if it was ok to fuss him; and they all asked before taking pictures too which was a nice courtesy.

Samuel's real hate at Dog shows is staying on/by the benches. They are really too small for TMs and the dogs tend to 'spill over' into the next door bench/aisle and he hates it. Hence my main reason for going walkabout with him. If he was being stressed in the crowds, it is easier to find a quiet corner with a bit of breathing space than it is to get away from a crowd of overlarge adult dogs that aren't reknowned for their tolerance of strange males. I had fully expected to spend most of the time from judging to letting out time hiding in a corner of a hall with his mat and drip-feeding him chicken; but he loved the people and attention and was very relaxed the whole day. The only downside of taking him through the stalls was the scary stuffed dog models that 'stared' at him and didn't respond to him snuffling their faces or poking their ears, and the stand with cowhide rugs that for some reason panicked him - the gravy bones from a stallholder 2 stalls up settled him again though  I guess the biggest problem is really people 'doing their own thing' and forgetting to pay attention to their dogs' needs and moods/body language as that's probably when most problems occur.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't people with small dogs carry them through the crowds? I would think that would be more sensible than walking the dog amongst all those feet.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Tyton said:


> I think we were quite lucky this year then. Yes Sam wears his headcollar - he always does in busy places. He's a fair lump of dog and so less at risk of being trodden on. He's also quite adept at tucking in behind me when needed (that time training him to walk by the mobility buggy wasn't wasted!) although when he tried to do 'middle' and walk forward whilst still between my legs we had a slight problem given I have to go on tiptoes for him to fit and didn't have space to 'dismount' (thankfully it was only for a few feet in a particularly busy spot til we got to the relative oasis of space at DD). I was pleasantly surprised this year just how many people asked before touching/petting Samuel.. there were very few stray hands as we walked past, nearly everyone asked me if it was ok to fuss him; and they all asked before taking pictures too which was a nice courtesy.
> 
> Samuel's real hate at Dog shows is staying on/by the benches. They are really too small for TMs and the dogs tend to 'spill over' into the next door bench/aisle and he hates it. Hence my main reason for going walkabout with him. If he was being stressed in the crowds, it is easier to find a quiet corner with a bit of breathing space than it is to get away from a crowd of overlarge adult dogs that aren't reknowned for their tolerance of strange males. I had fully expected to spend most of the time from judging to letting out time hiding in a corner of a hall with his mat and drip-feeding him chicken; but he loved the people and attention and was very relaxed the whole day. The only downside of taking him through the stalls was the scary stuffed dog models that 'stared' at him and didn't respond to him snuffling their faces or poking their ears, and the stand with cowhide rugs that for some reason panicked him - the gravy bones from a stallholder 2 stalls up settled him again though  I guess the biggest problem is really people 'doing their own thing' and forgetting to pay attention to their dogs' needs and moods/body language as that's probably when most problems occur.


I had to pretty much stuff my hands in my pockets....my heart wanted to pet all of the dogs, but I knew if the roles were reversed how much I'd wish people didn't. I went and sat on the Therapy Dogs stand for a bit to get my floofy dog fix so that the other dogs were all safe from me :Hilarious

I did feel really sorry for some of the dogs. There were a few that were crying in their crates where they'd been left (hopefully not for long, not judging the owners) and it broke my heart.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I think we were quite lucky this year then. Yes Sam wears his headcollar - he always does in busy places. He's a fair lump of dog and so less at risk of being trodden on. He's also quite adept at tucking in behind me when needed (that time training him to walk by the mobility buggy wasn't wasted!) although when he tried to do 'middle' and walk forward whilst still between my legs we had a slight problem given I have to go on tiptoes for him to fit and didn't have space to 'dismount' (thankfully it was only for a few feet in a particularly busy spot til we got to the relative oasis of space at DD). I was pleasantly surprised this year just how many people asked before touching/petting Samuel.. there were very few stray hands as we walked past, nearly everyone asked me if it was ok to fuss him; and they all asked before taking pictures too which was a nice courtesy.
> 
> Samuel's real hate at Dog shows is staying on/by the benches. They are really too small for TMs and the dogs tend to 'spill over' into the next door bench/aisle and he hates it. Hence my main reason for going walkabout with him. If he was being stressed in the crowds, it is easier to find a quiet corner with a bit of breathing space than it is to get away from a crowd of overlarge adult dogs that aren't reknowned for their tolerance of strange males. I had fully expected to spend most of the time from judging to letting out time hiding in a corner of a hall with his mat and drip-feeding him chicken; but he loved the people and attention and was very relaxed the whole day. The only downside of taking him through the stalls was the scary stuffed dog models that 'stared' at him and didn't respond to him snuffling their faces or poking their ears, and the stand with cowhide rugs that for some reason panicked him - the gravy bones from a stallholder 2 stalls up settled him again though  I guess the biggest problem is really people 'doing their own thing' and forgetting to pay attention to their dogs' needs and moods/body language as that's probably when most problems occur.


Don't get me wrong, what I described is the absolute minority, but seeing a dog so brazenly smacked in front of lots of other dog owners / lovers bothered me enough to not be excited about going back, if you see what I mean.

The main thing is, you are doing what is best for Samuel when you take him, and weighing up the advantages /disadvantages of benching him or taking him round with you. As you say, it's the people who forget to attend d to their dogs needs first and foremost. I am certain you do not allow Samuel's head collar to ride up into his eyes


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Kimmikins said:


> I had to pretty much stuff my hands in my pockets....my heart wanted to pet all of the dogs, but I knew if the roles were reversed how much I'd wish people didn't. I went and sat on the Therapy Dogs stand for a bit to get my floofy dog fix so that the other dogs were all safe from me :Hilarious
> 
> I did feel really sorry for some of the dogs. There were a few that were crying in their crates where they'd been left (hopefully not for long, not judging the owners) and it broke my heart.


If you come on Working Group day next year you can hug Sam til your heart is content - he's a real cuddlebug lol. In all the shows we've been to; I've only ever left Sam unattended once! His Breeder was there with her dog, but had taken him out for a wee and I was desperate for the loo, so I asked the breeder's OH (whom I'd never met before) to keep half an eye on Sam and RAN out the benching tent to the loos and back, stopping briefly with the breeder to ask her to take care of Samuel when she got back in. Of course he was absolutely fine, but I'd hate to leave him on his own with all those dogs around barking and who knows who approaching him - asking for trouble if you ask me


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I finally found @Sairy !
> 
> Been down to where the English toy terriers are @Firedog and asked 4 random people if they knew a dog called Pebbles but no one did .... they probably thought I was some weirdo :Shamefullyembarrased


I missed you. I'm really upset now. I thought I had been deserted.

I only left my bench for toilet breaks and twenty minutes shopping.

You are the second person that came looking for me and I missed them.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Don't people with small dogs carry them through the crowds? I would think that would be more sensible than walking the dog amongst all those feet.


You'd think so, but no, plenty of diddy dogs being walked round immense crowds.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> You'd think so, but no, plenty of diddy dogs being walked round immense crowds.


Yeesh


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> I missed you. I'm really upset now. I thought I had been deserted.
> 
> I only left my bench for toilet breaks and twenty minutes shopping.
> 
> You are the second person that came looking for me and I missed them.


I did ask around if anyone knew a dog called Pebbles but they kept asking me if I knew the owners name, which of course I hadn't thought to have asked you :Shamefullyembarrased so I did sit round for a bit watching them as my feet were aching so had a rest lol

Was quite surprised at how diddy they are! I knew English toy terriers were small but they are very delicate looking aren't they !

A couple of pics I took ....



















You were very lucky down there aswell. Was no where near as packed as the other halls and it was soooooo much cooler! And no queue for the loo


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Tyton said:


> If you come on Working Group day next year you can hug Sam til your heart is content - he's a real cuddlebug lol. In all the shows we've been to; I've only ever left Sam unattended once! His Breeder was there with her dog, but had taken him out for a wee and I was desperate for the loo, so I asked the breeder's OH (whom I'd never met before) to keep half an eye on Sam and RAN out the benching tent to the loos and back, stopping briefly with the breeder to ask her to take care of Samuel when she got back in. Of course he was absolutely fine, but I'd hate to leave him on his own with all those dogs around barking and who knows who approaching him - asking for trouble if you ask me


Yes please! I'd happily be your pee break seat filler too, like you get at award shows  I really want to see more of the ring and activity stuff next year; I loved the shopping and exploring, but feel I missed out on some of the dog show aspect of it. Better planning next year for sure!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I did ask around if anyone knew a dog called Pebbles but they kept asking me if I knew the owners name, which of course I hadn't thought to have asked you :Shamefullyembarrased so I did sit round for a bit watching them as my feet were aching so had a rest lol
> 
> Was quite surprised at how diddy they are! I knew English toy terriers were small but they are very delicate looking aren't they !
> 
> ...


That last picture you took I'm sure we were in that class, in fact the dog that is jerking about on the lead sure looks like Pebbles. I was wearing a dark pink shirt and striped jeans. Did you not remember my name from Secret Santa?

There was plenty of queues for the loo. I thought I had a water infection in the afternoon I was in there every ten minutes. As for getting a coffee forget it. I survived the day on apple juice and rice cakes.

My feet hurt so much yesterday I could barely walk.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> That last picture you took I'm sure we were in that class, in fact the dog that is jerking about on the lead sure looks like Pebbles. I was wearing a dark pink shirt and striped jeans. Did you not remember my name from Secret Santa?
> 
> There was plenty of queues for the loo. I thought I had a water infection in the afternoon I was in there every ten minutes. As for getting a coffee forget it. I survived the day on apple juice and rice cakes.
> 
> My feet hurt so much yesterday I could barely walk.


I must have timed a loo break just right then!

If you remember, we only exchange dog names and addresses for Secret Santa, not human names .... I should have thought earlier about how exactly I was going to find you .... oops!

These were a couple of other photos, either of these you ?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Big fat arse in the first one and first in line in the second.

Good to see you brought your wide angle lens with you.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> Big fat arse in the first one and first in line in the second.


Damn .... so close to you ! Well I'm sure you and Pebbles had to squeeze past my overflowing shopping trolley to get into the ring 

I watched all of the group before yours and then left about half way through yours as it was about 3.45-4.00 by then and I still had shopping in hall 1 to get.

Well least you know I definitely did come and look for you!

Edited to add: let me know if you want me to remove you bum photo off the forum lol and I'll edit my previous post x


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> Good to see you brought your wide angle lens with you.


Ha-ha mine ain't much smaller I can assure you!

Was just my iphone which was loosing battery life pretty fast by the end of the day, hence the blurry photos.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh @Firedog .... see the first photo (your bum shot) the blonde girl in front of you was one of the people I asked if she knew a Dog called Pebbles. She was waiting to go in the ring and was stood beside me with her boyfriend, so was chatting to her while she was waiting.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Damn .... so close to you ! Well I'm sure you and Pebbles had to squeeze past my overflowing shopping trolley to get into the ring
> 
> I watched all of the group before yours and then left about half way through yours as it was about 3.45-4.00 by then and I still had shopping in hall 1 to get.
> 
> ...


I think I need a copy to stick on my fridge.
Next year when you come round with your wide angle lens I hope my rear will be significantly smaller. Cant you cover my arse with a big smiley face.?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Oh @Firedog .... see the first photo (your bum shot) the blonde girl in front of you was one of the people I asked if she knew a Dog called Pebbles. She was waiting to go in the ring and was stood beside me with her boyfriend, so was chatting to her while she was waiting.


That was Hannah, I don't know her very well at all.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> I think I need a copy to stick on my fridge.
> Next year when you come round with your wide angle lens I hope my rear will be significantly smaller. Cant you cover my arse with a big smiley face.?


Ahhhh I tried that trick of sticking photo to fridge. I just went in the cupboards instead :Hilarious



Firedog said:


> That was Hannah, I don't know her very well at all.


She seemed a nice girl. She was saying how cold she was and I was telling her how hot it was in the other halls so it was lovely to sit somewhere without sweating!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I think we were quite lucky this year then. Yes Sam wears his headcollar - he always does in busy places. He's a fair lump of dog and so less at risk of being trodden on. He's also quite adept at tucking in behind me when needed (that time training him to walk by the mobility buggy wasn't wasted!) although when he tried to do 'middle' and walk forward whilst still between my legs we had a slight problem given I have to go on tiptoes for him to fit and didn't have space to 'dismount' (thankfully it was only for a few feet in a particularly busy spot til we got to the relative oasis of space at DD). I was pleasantly surprised this year just how many people asked before touching/petting Samuel.. there were very few stray hands as we walked past, nearly everyone asked me if it was ok to fuss him; and they all asked before taking pictures too which was a nice courtesy.
> 
> Samuel's real hate at Dog shows is staying on/by the benches. They are really too small for TMs and the dogs tend to 'spill over' into the next door bench/aisle and he hates it. Hence my main reason for going walkabout with him. If he was being stressed in the crowds, it is easier to find a quiet corner with a bit of breathing space than it is to get away from a crowd of overlarge adult dogs that aren't reknowned for their tolerance of strange males. I had fully expected to spend most of the time from judging to letting out time hiding in a corner of a hall with his mat and drip-feeding him chicken; but he loved the people and attention and was very relaxed the whole day. The only downside of taking him through the stalls was the scary stuffed dog models that 'stared' at him and didn't respond to him snuffling their faces or poking their ears, and the stand with cowhide rugs that for some reason panicked him - the gravy bones from a stallholder 2 stalls up settled him again though  I guess the biggest problem is really people 'doing their own thing' and forgetting to pay attention to their dogs' needs and moods/body language as that's probably when most problems occur.


Yeah I actually find the benching areas the worst areas for building stress amongst the dogs. As you say, the benches are small & often case you have dogs literally on top of you in all directions. Didn't help that last year that our bench neighbour was snappy at any dog that got close. So I found walking Cash around the stalls was actually a good break for him. Besides which I use it as the ultimate socialisation/exposure training exercise


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Just realised I hadn't posted after Crufts.

What a mad lot dog people are- and I include myself in that remark.  I had a great couple of days. Left home 6am on Thursday morning hoping to be there for about half 10/11. Nope got stuck in snow in North Yorkshire and didn't get there till about 1! As we were both tired we decided to find a seat in the main arena and watch the agility. Saw the poor little Papillon who was scared. he was sooo like Obie when he gets nervous. Won't move then runs away. Really felt for the handler. Saw Olly the rescue JRT too, what a character.

Friday we got there early and did Discover Dogs. Not massively successful as I still don't know what I'd like. All the people were great though and I've crossed a few breeds off the list. Got to meet a Turkish Kangal. My god, what a dog! Wouldn't fancy the food bill though  Did a decent bit of shopping and managed to spend £100 so not quite as good as some of you. Did get a good deal on Nature's Menu treats, £15 for 12 packets. Would have cost £24 in the shops.

Really enjoyed it and even OH who isn't a dog person had a good time. Glad we didn't decide to go on the Saturday. Someone from my agility class was there then and said it was frantic. When they left the main arena there was a 2 hour wait for people to get in! I'd def go back next year though, I've got the bug


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Westie Mum said:


> Yeah i did feel sorry for quite a few there on the Saturday - Friday wasn't quite so bad as there as slightly more room to move!
> 
> Personally i dont think the dogs should be allowed to walk round the shopping stalls tbh (i know that makes it unfair on those that show and want to shop aswell) Its just so overly crowded that some of the dogs must get very stressed and stood on.
> 
> Mind you, i'd ban pushchairs aswell if it was up to me :Shamefullyembarrased


The dogs are not actually supposed to be around the shopping areas they are supposed to be on their benches unless they are being prepared for the ring, exercised or in the ring. On the other hand they are also not supposed to be left alone on their benches so if you are there on your own it is a problem you would not be able to do any shopping.

Personally I left Buck inside my trolley with the cover down and turned the trolley so the doors were towards the benches and left him to sleep while we spent half an hour trying to get to some stalls. My husband had already been round quite early to find the stalls we wanted so we knew were to go to. The problems with moving dogs around start because some people have more than 1 breed and they are often in different halls. You can't leave a dog on its own on its bench so you have to keep the dogs all together in one hall. 1 year I had a whippet being shown in hall 4 and a greyhound in hall 5 to get from hall 4 to 5 you have to go into the shopping area. Someone looked at me walking through with my greyhound and said fancy bringing a dog here. Errrrr sorry but it is a dog show.

Next year if we qualify all we hope to I will have Buck, my chihuahua puppy my spitz puppy and my friend wants me to start showing her pomeranians. The poms the chihuahuas and the italian greyhounds are all together in hall 5 the spitz is as far away as possible in hall 1 so god knows how we will work it but I will be having to move dogs back and forth from hall 5 to hall 1 and back again


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well the whole sea bass from Skippers are a huge hit ! 

Although at £18 for a bag of about 20 I was hoping for a bit more than the 20 seconds they lasted


----------

